# सामान्य मंच > आओ कुछ जान लें ! > पाक कला >  रसोई की बातें

## MALLIKA

सूत्र रसोई की बातें और कुछ घरेलु नुस्खो पर आधारित है !
जिनको जान कर घर की गृहणी को रसोई की कुछ परेशानियों से निजात मिलेगी !
साथ ही रसोई से जुडी छोटी-छोटी बातें भी होंगी !

----------


## MALLIKA

स्टील की चाय छन्नी की जाली चाय छानते-छानते भर जाती है !
अगर आग के ऊपर चाय छन्नी को गरम किया जाये तो जाली के छेद खुल जाते है !

----------


## MALLIKA

सूखे गोभी या पत्ता गोभी को उबालते समय
 लहसुन की 8-10 कलि को बीच से काट कर डालने से
 गोभी की बदबू ख़तम हो जाती है !

----------


## Chandrshekhar

kaam ki jaankaari hai

----------


## MALLIKA

अगर केसर थोडा हो , तो उसको पहले एक चम्मच गरम पानी में दाल दे !
फिर उसको पुरे दूध में मिला देने से उसका स्वाद पुरे दूध में आ जायेगा !

----------


## MALLIKA

कच्चे फलो को पकाना हो तो उनको अखबार में लपेट कर 2-3  दिन के लिए किसी गरम स्थान पर रख दे !
पकने के बाद भी फल ताजे बने रहेंगे !

----------


## MALLIKA

अगर हरी सब्जी बासी लग रही हो तो उसमे थोडा सा नीबू दाल कर 2 घंटे के लिए ठन्डे पानी में रख दे !निकालने पर सब्जी ताज़ी लगेगी !

----------


## MALLIKA

सब्जी बनाने के तुरंत बाद कडाही का प्रयोग दुबारा करने के लिए 
सूखे आटे से कडाही को रगड़ कर पानी से साफ़ करने पर कडाही का 
चिकनापन ख़तम हो जाता है !

----------


## MALLIKA

कम समय में स्वादिष्ट चावल पकाने के लिए उसमे थोडा सा सुखा पुदीना दाल दे !

----------


## MALLIKA

सरसों का मसाला पिसते वक़्त थोड़ी सी हल्दी दाल कर पिसने से मसाला चिकना और बारीक होता है !

----------


## MALLIKA

दही को जल्दी जमाने के लिए दूध में हरी मिर्च का डंठल तोड़ कर डाल दे !
दही जल्दी जम जाएगी !

----------


## MALLIKA

मोर पंख रसोई ( घर में कही भी ) में रखने से छिपकली नहीं आती है !

----------


## MALLIKA

क्या बात है कोई रिस्पोंस नहीं !
किसी ने सूत्र भी देखना उचित नहीं समझा !

----------


## pathfinder

> मोर पंख रसोई ( घर में कही भी ) में रखने से छिपकली नहीं आती है !


मल्लिका जी मोर पंख रखने से ,क्या घर में कहीं भी छिपकली नहीं आती या फिर यह केवल रसोई घर में नहीं आएगी ?

----------


## MALLIKA

> मल्लिका जी मोर पंख रखने से ,क्या घर में कहीं भी छिपकली नहीं आती या फिर यह केवल रसोई घर में नहीं आएगी ?


प्रशासक जी !
स्वागत है आपका !

:nasrudin:  लगता है आप मेरी टांग खिचाई कर रहे है !

मैंने पहले ही ( घर में कही भी ) लिखा हुआ है !
फिलहाल ये बात मैंने बहुत लोगो से सुन रखी है !
मेरे पास मोर पंख नहीं है !
वरना आजमा कर ही लिखती की सच्चाई क्या है !

----------


## mantu007

> स्टील की चाय छन्नी की जाली चाय छानते-छानते भर जाती है !
> अगर आग के ऊपर चाय छन्नी को गरम किया जाये तो जाली के छेड़ खुल जाते है !


*मेरे पास प्लास्टिक की चायछन्नी है ........उसको गर्म करके देखता हूँ ........*central 14

----------


## MALLIKA

> *मेरे पास प्लास्टिक की चायछन्नी है ........उसको गर्म करके देखता हूँ ........*central 14



:BangHead::BangHead::BangHead:
...............

----------


## shahanshah

बहुत अच्छे टिप्स हैं मल्लिका जी

----------


## pathfinder

> प्रशासक जी !
> स्वागत है आपका !
> 
> :nasrudin:  लगता है आप मेरी टांग खिचाई कर रहे है !
> 
> मैंने पहले ही ( घर में कही भी ) लिखा हुआ है !
> फिलहाल ये बात मैंने बहुत लोगो से सुन रखी है !
> मेरे पास मोर पंख नहीं है !
> वरना आजमा कर ही लिखती की सच्चाई क्या है !


प्रिय मल्लिका जी मेरा स्वभाव किसी की टांग खिंचाई का है तो नहीं ,फिर भी यदि आपको ऐसा लगा तो मैं खेद व्यक्त करता हूँ |वास्तव में मैं छिपकलियों से बहुत परेशान हूँ और आपकी पोस्ट से मुझे ऐसा लगा कि शायद यह केवल किचिन की सुरक्षा के लिए है |
वैसे मुझे कुछ लोगों ने यह भी बताया है कि अंडे का छिलका धागे में बाँध कर टांगने से भी छिपकलियाँ नहीं आती और इसे मैंने आजमाया भी है परन्तु यह देखने में बहुत भद्दा लगता है इसलिए मुझे आपका मोर पंख वाला आईडिया अच्छा लगा था |

----------


## draculla

> स्टील की चाय छन्नी की जाली चाय छानते-छानते भर जाती है !
> अगर आग के ऊपर चाय छन्नी को गरम किया जाये तो जाली के छेड़ खुल जाते है !



यह तरीका मेरी नानी भी अपनाती है....

----------


## draculla

> सब्जी बनाने के तुरंत बाद कडाही का प्रयोग दुबारा करने के लिए 
> सूखे आटे से कडाही को रगड़ कर पानी से साफ़ करने पर कडाही का 
> चिकनापन ख़तम हो जाता है !




हाँ मैंने ऐसा करते हुए अपनी नानी को देख है...हा हा हा हा हा हा हा 
इससे कढ़ाई पर लगी तेल की चिकनाई जल्दी निकल जाती है.

----------


## draculla

> मोर पंख रसोई ( घर में कही भी ) में रखने से छिपकली नहीं आती है !


यह मोर पंख किस प्रकार से लगाना है.
यानि की क्या इसे दरवाजे के पास लगाना है...या घर में कहीं भी रख देना है?
क्योकि मेरे घर में पुजा रूम में मोर पंख रखा हुआ है. फिर भी घर में छिपकली घुमती है!

इसके आलावा अन्य जानकारी के लिए + रेप

----------


## MALLIKA

> Khan bhai maine bhi suna hua h.par sach kya h ye..nahi pata





> प्रिय मल्लिका जी मेरा स्वभाव किसी की टांग खिंचाई का है तो नहीं ,फिर भी यदि आपको ऐसा लगा तो मैं खेद व्यक्त करता हूँ |वास्तव में मैं छिपकलियों से बहुत परेशान हूँ और आपकी पोस्ट से मुझे ऐसा लगा कि शायद यह केवल किचिन की सुरक्षा के लिए है |
> वैसे मुझे कुछ लोगों ने यह भी बताया है कि अंडे का छिलका धागे में बाँध कर टांगने से भी छिपकलियाँ नहीं आती और इसे मैंने आजमाया भी है परन्तु यह देखने में बहुत भद्दा लगता है इसलिए मुझे आपका मोर पंख वाला आईडिया अच्छा लगा था |


पाथ जी ! अगर आपके पास मोर पंख है तो आप अजमा कर देखिये !

मेरे हिसाब से जहा छिपकली की बहुत संख्या में हो वह मोर पंख लटका कर देखिये !


मेरे पास तो मोर पंख ही नहीं है !central



> यह मोर पंख किस प्रकार से लगाना है.
> यानि की क्या इसे दरवाजे के पास लगाना है...या घर में कहीं भी रख देना है?
> क्योकि मेरे घर में पुजा रूम में मोर पंख रखा हुआ है. फिर भी घर में छिपकली घुमती है!
> 
> इसके आलावा अन्य जानकारी के लिए + रेप



ड्राकुला जी ! सूत्र पर आने और ++++रेपो देने का शुक्रिया !

----------


## MALLIKA

अगर सब्जी में नमक ज्यादा हो गया हो तो !
एक बड़ा आलू ( कच्चा ) छील कर उसके दो टुकड़े कर सब्जी में डाल दे !
आलू अतरिक्त नमक को सोख लेगा !

----------


## philogynist

सख्त नींबू को अगर गरम पानी में कुछ देर के लिए रख दिया जाये तो उसमें से आसानी से अधिक रस निकाला जा सकता है।

महीने में एक बार मिक्सर और ग्राइंडर में नमक डालकर चला दिया जाये तो उसके ब्लेड तेज हो जाते हैं।

----------


## MALLIKA

मित्र अगर आपकी इजाजत हो तो मैं इन सबको किश्तों में कर दूँ !
इतनी ज्यादा टिप्स वो भी एक साथ, यार दिमाग का दही हो जायेगा !
मगर आपकी सारी टिप्स काम की है !
अच्छे काम का ++++++++रेपो !

----------


## philogynist

नूडल्स उबालने के बाद अगर उसमें ठंडा पानी डाल दिया जाये तो वह आपस में चिपकेंगे नही।

पनीर को ब्लोटिंग पेपर में लपेटकर फ्रिज में रखने से यह अधिक देर तक ताजा रहेगा।

----------


## Kamal Ji

> प्रिय मल्लिका जी मेरा स्वभाव किसी की टांग खिंचाई का है तो नहीं ,फिर भी यदि आपको ऐसा लगा तो मैं खेद व्यक्त करता हूँ |वास्तव में मैं छिपकलियों से बहुत परेशान हूँ और आपकी पोस्ट से मुझे ऐसा लगा कि शायद यह केवल किचिन की सुरक्षा के लिए है |
> वैसे मुझे कुछ लोगों ने यह भी बताया है कि अंडे का छिलका धागे में बाँध कर टांगने से भी छिपकलियाँ नहीं आती और इसे मैंने आजमाया भी है परन्तु यह देखने में बहुत भद्दा लगता है इसलिए मुझे आपका मोर पंख वाला आईडिया अच्छा लगा था |


अंडे का छिलका  नही मान्यवर.....प्याज को काट कर बल्ब या ट्यूब लाईट के साथ बाँधने से मच्छर व छिपकिली 
और मोर का पंख घर में कहीं भी लगाने से केवल छिपकिली नही आती यह आजमाए हुए हैं.
-------------------------------------------
धन्यवाद मल्लिका जी आप के टिप्स बहुत उपयोगी हैं.

----------


## Kamal Ji

> अगर सब्जी में नमक ज्यादा हो गया हो तो !
> एक बड़ा आलू ( कच्चा ) छील कर उसके दो टुकड़े कर सब्जी में डाल दे !
> आलू अतरिक्त नमक को सोख लेगा !


अगर आप आटे को गूंथ कर उसके छोटे छोटे पेडे ( लोइयां ) बना कर डाल देंगे तब भी नमक कम हो जायेगा.

----------


## Kamal Ji

आप बादाम ( सभी सूखे मेवे ) सूजी, बिस्कुट को रसोई में रख कर फ्रिज में रखें 
यह वैसे ही कुरमुरे एवं सख्त रहेंगे. इसमें आश्चर्य/ संदेह  न करें यह भी आजमाया  हुआ है.
कई वर्षों से मेरे घर में ऐसा ही हो रहा है.

----------


## Kamal Ji

सूजी को भूनकर रखने से इसमें कीड़ा नही लगता.

----------


## Kamal Ji

चासनी बनाते समय उसमे थोड़ा सा सिट्रिक एसिड मिला दें, 
एक चासनी जमेगी नही और दुसरे यह ज्यादा भी है 
तो  तीन - चार  साल तक खराब  नही होगी , 
कृपया आश्चर्य न करें.

----------


## sushilnkt

बहुत ही सुन्दर सूत्र का निर्माण किया हे आप ने आगे भी जानकारी देती रहे

----------


## Kamal Ji

हरी मटर को ज्यादा देर तक ( महीनो ) रखने के लिए मटर निकाल कर 
कपडे में बाँध कर  उसको खोलते पानी में डालकर फ़ौरन निकाल लें और 
निचुड जाने पर फ्रीज़र में रख लें यह अंकुरित नही होंगे.

----------


## lalitji

_यदि फ्रिज में कोई भी खुशबू या बदबू आती है तो आधा कटा हुआ निम्बू रखने से ख़त्म हो जायेगी एक हज़ार बार अजमाया हुआ है जी._

----------


## MALLIKA

> अंडे का छिलका  नही मान्यवर.....प्याज को काट कर बल्ब या ट्यूब लाईट के साथ बाँधने से मच्छर व छिपकिली 
> और मोर का पंख घर में कहीं भी लगाने से केवल छिपकिली नही आती यह आजमाए हुए हैं.
> -------------------------------------------
> धन्यवाद मल्लिका जी आप के टिप्स बहुत उपयोगी हैं.


आपका स्वागत है कमल जी !
आपने तो सूत्र में चार चाँद लगा दिए !


सभी मित्रो का स्वागत है सूत्र पर !

----------


## lalitji

*चावल के उबलने के समय २ बूँद निम्बू के रस की डाल दे चावल खिल जायेंगे और चिपकेंगे नहीं साथ ही 1 चम्मच देसी घी भी डाल दे पूरे मोहल्ले को पता चल जायेगा की आप के यहाँ चावल बने है और खाने वाले भी तारीफ़ करेंगे! हमारे यहाँ कहावत है की "घी बनाये खिचड़ी और नाम बहु का होए" यहाँ ये बात १००% सच बैठेगी.*

----------


## MALLIKA

> *चावल के उबलने के समय २ बूँद निम्बू के रस की डाल दे चावल खिल जायेंगे और चिपकेंगे नहीं साथ ही 1 चम्मच देसी घी भी डाल दे पूरे मोहल्ले को पता चल जायेगा की आप के यहाँ चावल बने है और खाने वाले भी तारीफ़ करेंगे! हमारे यहाँ कहावत है की "**घी बनाये खिचड़ी और नाम बहु का होए**" यहाँ ये बात १००% सच बैठेगी.*


मित्र आपकी टिप्स काम की है !

----------


## lalitji

_मेरे घर में मोरपंख दीवार पर टेप लगा कर चिपकाया है घर में छिपकली नहीं है और ये तरीका 20  वर्ष पुराना है_

----------


## MALLIKA

> अंडे का छिलका  नही मान्यवर.....प्याज को काट कर बल्ब या ट्यूब लाईट के साथ बाँधने से मच्छर व छिपकिली 
> और मोर का पंख घर में कहीं भी लगाने से केवल छिपकिली नही आती यह आजमाए हुए हैं.
> -------------------------------------------
> धन्यवाद मल्लिका जी आप के टिप्स बहुत उपयोगी हैं.





> _मेरे घर में मोरपंख दीवार पर टेप लगा कर चिपकाया है घर में छिपकली नहीं है और_ _ये तरीका 20  वर्ष पुराना है_



भाई अब मैं भी कन्फर्म हो गयी की बात सही है !
पाथ जी आप भी आजमा कर देखिये !
जल्द ही आपको छिपकलीयों  से निजात  मिल जाएगी !

----------


## philogynist

मेथी की कड़वाहट हटाने के लिये थोड़ा सा नमक डालकर उसे थोड़ी देर के लिये अलग रख दें।  

एक टीस्पून शक्कर को भूरा होने तक गरम करे। केक के मिश्रण में इस शक्कर को मिला दे। ऐसा करने पर केक का रंग अच्छा आयेगा।

----------


## philogynist

फूलगोभी पकाने पर उसका रंग चला जाता है। ऐसा न हो इसके लिए फूलगोभी की  सब्जी में एक टीस्पून दूध अथवा सिरका डाले। आप देखेगी कि फूलगोभी का  वास्तविक रंग बरकरार है।  
आलू के पराठे बनाते समय आलू के मिश्रण में थोड़ी सी कसूरी मेथी डालना न  भूले। पराठे इतने स्वादिष्ट होंगे कि हर कोई ज्यादा खाना चाहेगा।

----------


## philogynist

आटा गूंधते समय पानी के साथ थोड़ा सा दूध मिलाये। इससे रोटी और पराठे का स्वाद बदल जाएगा।  
दाल पकाते समय एक चुटकी पिसी हल्दी और मूंगफली के तेल की कुछ बूंदे डाले। इससे दाल जल्दी पक जायेगी और उसका स्वाद भी बेहतर होगा।

----------


## sushilnkt

*कई वर्षो से मेरे पूर्वज ये करते आ रहे हे //
मंदिर में भी यह एक विशेष काय के लिए काम में ली जाती हे 
जिसका उपयोग करते समय आप को एक असीम आनद की प्राप्ति होती हे 
में जब सालासर गयाथा तब अंजनी माता के मंदिर में ५ दिन के लिए पुजारी बना था .. 
एक अनोखा अनुभव और आनद मिला था ..*

----------


## philogynist

बादाम को अगर 15-20 मिनट के लिए गरम पानी में भिगो दें तो उसका छिलका आसानी से उतर जायेगा। 
 चीनी के डिब्बे में 5-6 लौंग डाल दी जाये तो उसमें चींटिया नही आयेगी।

----------


## philogynist

बिस्कुट के डिब्बे में नीचे ब्लोटिंग पेपर बिछाकर अगर बिस्कुट रखे जाये तो वह जल्दी खराब नही होंगे।  
कटे हुए सेब पर नींबू का रस लगाने से सेब काला नही पड़ेगा।  जली हुए त्वचा पर मैश किया हुआ केला लगाने से ठंडक मिलती है।

----------


## MALLIKA

> *कई वर्षो से मेरे पूर्वज ये करते आ रहे हे //
> मंदिर में भी यह एक विशेष काय के लिए काम में ली जाती हे 
> जिसका उपयोग करते समय आप को एक असीम आनद की प्राप्ति होती हे 
> में जब सालासर गयाथा तब अंजनी माता के मंदिर में ५ दिन के लिए पुजारी बना था .. 
> एक अनोखा अनुभव और आनद मिला था ..*



सुशिल जी आपकी बात समझ में नहीं आ रही है की आप कहना क्या चाहते है !

----------


## philogynist

मिर्च के डिब्बे में थोड़ी सी हींग डालने से मिर्च लम्बे समय तक खराब नही होती। 
 किचन के कोनो में बोरिक पाउडर छिड़कने से कॉकरोच नही आयेंगे।

----------


## philogynist

लहसुन के छिलके को हल्का सा गरम करने से वो आसानी से उतर जाते हैं। 

 हरी मिर्च के डंठल को तोड़कर मिर्च को अगर फ्रिज में रखा जाये तो मिर्च जल्दी खराब नही होती।

  हरी मटर को अधिक समय तक ताजा रखने के लिए प्लास्टिक की थैली में डालकर फ्रिजर में रख दें।

----------


## sushilnkt

*लहसुन, और सभी दाले , आप राख में डाल कर रखे 
वो ख़राब नहीं होती हे*

----------


## draculla

> ड्राकुला जी ! सूत्र पर आने और ++++रेपो देने का शुक्रिया !



लेकिन आपने मेरी जिज्ञासा का समाधान नहीं किया?

----------


## MALLIKA

> लेकिन आपने मेरी जिज्ञासा का समाधान नहीं किया?



बताये , किस बात की समस्या है आपको !

----------


## draculla

> बताये , किस बात की समस्या है आपको !



मोर पंख वाली

----------


## MALLIKA

मित्र  पोस्ट संख्या 41 में आपके समस्या का समाधान है !

----------


## Kamal Ji

> बताये , किस बात की समस्या है आपको !


मालिका जी आप को एक बार ही नहीं दो दो बार धन्यवाद .

----------


## mantu007

*मेरा १०० % आजमाया हुआ .........

चीनी के डब्बे में तीन या चार लौंग के फुल रखने से चींटी नहीं लगती ........*

----------


## Kamal Ji

बरसातों के दिनों में अक्सर नमक सूखा नही रह पाता वह सिल ( गीला गीला सा ) जाता है 
आप नमक की डिबिया में ४-५ चावल के दाने डाल दें बहुत कम उसमे सीलापन आता है तब.

----------


## calvitf

> *मेरा १०० % आजमाया हुआ .........
> 
> चीनी के डब्बे में तीन या चार लौंग के फुल रखने से चींटी नहीं लगती ........*


वाह .............. अच्छी जानकारी दिया आपने....... बीबी को अभी बता देता हु

----------


## calvitf

चावल मे सफ़ेद रंग के कीड़े से बचने का कोई उपाए है क्या ...........?

----------


## Krish13

मोर पंख वाला तरीका काम कर रहा है.......
धन्यवाद मल्लिका जी।

----------


## calvitf

> चावल मे सफ़ेद रंग के कीड़े से बचने का कोई उपाए है क्या ...........?


कोई इसका भी जबाब दो ........... मित्रो

----------


## Kamal Ji

> चावल मे सफ़ेद रंग के कीड़े से बचने का कोई उपाए है क्या ...........?


चावल को हल्दी लगा कर रख देने से कीड़ा नही लगता......

----------


## Kamal Ji

> कोई इसका भी जबाब दो ........... मित्रो


धवल जी आप देखें जवाब दिया जा चुका है....

----------


## calvitf

> चावल को हल्दी लगा कर रख देने से कीड़ा नही लगता......


मित्र मै 100 या 200 किलो चावल सीजन मे खरीद कर रख लेता हु । तो यह उपाय मेरे लिए कैसे उचित रहेगा .... 

कोई दूसरा और कारगर उपाए बताओ ?

----------


## Kamal Ji

> मित्र मै 100 या 200 किलो चावल सीजन मे खरीद कर रख लेता हु । तो यह उपाय मेरे लिए कैसे उचित रहेगा .... 
> 
> कोई दूसरा और कारगर उपाए बताओ ?


फिर तो गोलियाँ बाज़ार में उपलब्ध हैं किसी अच्छे दुकानदार से मिल जायेंगी........

----------


## calvitf

> फिर तो गोलियाँ बाज़ार में उपलब्ध हैं किसी अच्छे दुकानदार से मिल जायेंगी........


मित्र एक आयुर्वेदिक दुकान से गोलियाँ ला कर रखा लेकिन कारगर नही निकली .............. यह कीड़े बड़े बेशर्म होते है

----------


## Kamal Ji

> मित्र एक आयुर्वेदिक दुकान से गोलियाँ ला कर रखा लेकिन कारगर नही निकली .............. यह कीड़े बड़े बेशर्म होते है


तो सारे चावल एक बार ही बना कर खा लो और बाकी सब बाँट दो और कुछ उन कीड़ों के लिए भी रख देना. हा हा हा हा हा

----------


## calvitf

> तो सारे चावल एक बार ही बना कर खा लो और बाकी सब बाँट दो और कुछ उन कीड़ों के लिए भी रख देना. हा हा हा हा हा

----------


## Kamal Ji

> तो सारे चावल एक बार ही बना कर खा लो और बाकी सब बाँट दो और कुछ उन कीड़ों के लिए भी रख देना. हा हा हा हा हा





> 


तो इसी बात पर दे ताली..........

----------


## MALLIKA

> चावल मे सफ़ेद रंग के कीड़े से बचने का कोई उपाए है क्या ...........?


चावल में अगर सफ़ेद कीड़े लग जाते हो तो 
नीम की पत्तियां चावल में रखने से कीड़े नहीं लगते है !



> मालिका जी आप को एक बार ही नहीं दो दो बार धन्यवाद .


किस बात का धन्यवाद मित्र !
मुझे तो कुछ मालूम भी नहीं की मैंने क्या कर दिया !
और अचानक दो-दो धन्यवाद की बरसात भी हो गयी !

----------


## Kamal Ji

> चावल में अगर सफ़ेद कीड़े लग जाते हो तो 
> नीम की पत्तियां चावल में रखने से कीड़े नहीं लगते है !


नीम की पत्तियों वाला फार्मूला भी उत्तम है पर नीम की पत्तियों को दो - तीन दिन छाँव में सुखा लेना लेना चाहिए. अब दूसरी बात धवल जी को १०० -२०० किलो चावलों के लिए दवा चाहिए.
-------------------------------------------
अब इसे कहते हैं कि इस हाथ दे तो दुसरे हाथ को पता न चले.....फिर से धन्यवाद.......कमल जी...

----------


## MALLIKA

> नीम की पत्तियों वाला फार्मूला भी उत्तम है पर नीम की पत्तियों को दो - तीन दिन छाँव में सुखा लेना लेना चाहिए. अब दूसरी बात धवल जी को १०० -२०० किलो चावलों के लिए दवा चाहिए.
> -------------------------------------------
> अब इसे कहते हैं कि इस हाथ दे तो दुसरे हाथ को पता न चले.....फिर से धन्यवाद.......कमल जी...


कुछ बताये तो सही !

----------


## Kamal Ji

> कुछ बताये तो सही !



gud morning kamal ji 
आपके अच्छे काम का प्यारा सा इनाम ........
पुनः धन्यवाद.

----------


## sonusexy

> स्टील की चाय छन्नी की जाली चाय छानते-छानते भर जाती है !
> अगर आग के ऊपर चाय छन्नी को गरम किया जाये तो जाली के छेद खुल जाते है !


ओ मेरी माँ चन्नी जल नहीं जाएगी

----------


## sonusexy

> मल्लिका जी मोर पंख रखने से ,क्या घर में कहीं भी छिपकली नहीं आती या फिर यह केवल रसोई घर में नहीं आएगी ?


कंही भी नहीं आती हे पवित्र देव स्थानों  में जैसे पूजा घर या पूजा का आला आदि में अवश्य रखे चाहे तो दिवार पर कंही भी चिपका भी सकते हो

----------


## calvitf

> चावल में अगर सफ़ेद कीड़े लग जाते हो तो 
> नीम की पत्तियां चावल में रखने से कीड़े नहीं लगते है !





> नीम की पत्तियों वाला फार्मूला भी उत्तम है पर नीम की पत्तियों को दो - तीन दिन छाँव में सुखा लेना लेना चाहिए. अब दूसरी बात धवल जी को १०० -२०० किलो चावलों के लिए दवा चाहिए.


नीम की  पत्ती रखा था पर मज़ा नही आया 
कमल जी को मेरी व्यथा कुछ कुछ समझ मे आ रही है इसलिए 200% वाली कारगर उपाय की जरूरत है

----------


## sangita_sharma

अरे सबसे बढ़िया हे की छान कर बोरिक पाउडर लगा कर रखो में तो बारह महीने का चावल एक साथ भरती हु ऐसा ही करती हु

----------


## badboy123455

> अरे सबसे बढ़िया हे की छान कर बोरिक पाउडर लगा कर रखो में तो बारह महीने का चावल एक साथ भरती हु ऐसा ही करती हु


*किसमे भरती हो बारह महीने का चावल एक साथ*  :Monkey:

----------


## apnapan.pyar

> नीम की पत्ती रखा था पर मज़ा नही आया 
> कमल जी को मेरी व्यथा कुछ कुछ समझ मे आ रही है इसलिए 200% वाली कारगर उपाय की जरूरत है


मित्र चावल को कीड़े से बचाने के लिए बाज़ार में इसकी दवाई भी आती है ...........

----------


## calvitf

> अरे सबसे बढ़िया हे की छान कर बोरिक पाउडर लगा कर रखो में तो बारह महीने का चावल एक साथ भरती हु ऐसा ही करती हु


नियामक जी को धन्यवाद 
आपने बताया है 200 टके वाली बात 




> *किसमे भरती हो बारह महीने का चावल एक साथ*


ओए कहा से कहा कनेक्सन मिला रहे हो भाई ............... ड्रम , डहरी, बोरे , कंडाल  इत्यादि जैसे बर्तनो मे भरा जाता है

----------


## calvitf

> मित्र चावल को कीड़े से बचाने के लिए बाज़ार में इसकी दवाई भी आती है ...........


कोई एक दो नाम भी सुझा दो मित्र .............

----------


## apnapan.pyar

> कोई एक दो नाम भी सुझा दो मित्र .............


मित्र कैमिस्ट कि शॉप पे मिल जाती है कह दो चावल में कीड़े लगने से बचने वाली दावा चाहिए

----------


## sangita_sharma

> *किसमे भरती हो बारह महीने का चावल एक साथ*


म्हारा घर में ही भरू हु स्टोर रूम का माय

----------


## lalitji

पारद  _के नाम से गोलिया आती है उन्हें ही चावल में रख दो कभी भी कीड़े नहीं लगेंगे, वैसे उनमे सुरसुरी हो जाती है या gindaar पड़ जाती है दोनों काम नहीं होंगे._

----------


## MALLIKA

> ओ मेरी माँ चन्नी जल नहीं जाएगी


मुन्ना स्टील की छन्नी की बात कर रही हूँ !
प्लास्टिक की नहीं !

----------


## sangita_sharma

> पारद  _के नाम से गोलिया आती है उन्हें ही चावल में रख दो कभी भी कीड़े नहीं लगेंगे, वैसे उनमे सुरसुरी हो जाती है या gindaar पड़ जाती है दोनों काम नहीं होंगे._



हा वो कर सकते हे पर उस डिब्बे में ही ये गोलियां डालनी  चाहिए जिसमे रोज़ के उपयोग के चावल भरते हो सारे चावलों में काम नहीं करती क्यूंकि कई बार इन्हें निकालना रह जाता हे और चावल के साथ ही बन जाती हे और नुक्सान करती हे स्वास्थ को

----------


## Kamal Ji

> हा वो कर सकते हे पर उस डिब्बे में ही ये गोलियां डालनी  चाहिए जिसमे रोज़ के उपयोग के चावल भरते हो सारे चावलों में काम नहीं करती क्यूंकि कई बार इन्हें निकालना रह जाता हे और चावल के साथ ही बन जाती हे और नुक्सान करती हे स्वास्थ को


सिर्फ इसी  कारण से मैंने धवल जी को गोलियाँ नही सुझाई थी, 
कई बार अनजाने में वह गोलियाँ भी चावल के साथ पाक जाती हैं और गेहूं के साथ पिस जाती हैं.
एक और कारगर तरीका बताया था धवल जी को २००% सेफ वाला चाहिए था 
वह तो १००००००००००००००% सेफ है. माने ही नही , हाँ आप सबकी सुविधा के
 लिए मैंने पिछले पेज पर लिख दिया हुआ है.

----------


## groopji

अधिकतर अनाज को कीडो से बचाने के लिए नीम की पत्तियों का उपयोग भी किया जा सकता है 

जैसे अगर एक ड्रम में अनाज डाल रहे हैं तो हर 7 - 8 इंच पर थोड़े थोड़े नीम के पत्ते डालते रहिये 

और कीड़े गायब ..... कोई नुक्सान भी नहीं होता

----------


## lalitji

> हा वो कर सकते हे पर उस डिब्बे में ही ये गोलियां डालनी  चाहिए जिसमे रोज़ के उपयोग के चावल भरते हो सारे चावलों में काम नहीं करती क्यूंकि कई बार इन्हें निकालना रह जाता हे और चावल के साथ ही बन जाती हे और नुक्सान करती हे स्वास्थ को


_देवी जी इतनी  मोटी गोली भी अगर आप को दिखाई नहीं देगी तो फिर आप कुछ भी खा सकती है. गोलिया कितने भी समय रखो गोली ही बनी रहती है 
_

----------


## lalitji

> सिर्फ इसी  कारण से मैंने धवल जी को गोलियाँ नही सुझाई थी, 
> कई बार अनजाने में वह गोलियाँ भी चावल के साथ पाक जाती हैं और गेहूं के साथ पिस जाती हैं.
> एक और कारगर तरीका बताया था धवल जी को २००% सेफ वाला चाहिए था 
> वह तो १००००००००००००००% सेफ है. माने ही नही , हाँ आप सबकी सुविधा के
>  लिए मैंने पिछले पेज पर लिख दिया हुआ है.


_
सर जी भण्डार में से अनाज निकलते वक़्त गोलिया निकलना आसान है पर अपनी अपनी सोच और काम करने का तरीका है! हम तो ऐसा ही करते है._

----------


## sangita_sharma

अरे भाई हम भी डालते हे ये पारे की गोलिया कोई इतनी मोटी तो होती नहीं हे छोटी ही होती हे बंधू और एक दो नहीं डाली जाती कई सारी डालनी होती हे तब असर करती हे कीड़ो पर चावल में दाल में और पोहे आदि के डिब्बो में और  ऐसा होता हे की चावल  धोने से पहले उसमे ही रह जाती हे

----------


## calvitf

क्या यहा रसोई के साथ साथ ............. जीवन से जुड़ी और भी बाते की जा सकती है जैसे बाथ , कपड़े , मेहमानो की देख भाल इत्यादि

----------


## shahanshah

*सीमा* जी * आप उसे किसी पतले कपडे में बांध कर रखा कीजिये ना !जब गेहूं में पावडर या गोली राखी जाती है तो उसे धोकर - सुखाकर उपयोग करना चाहिए !जब आपको गेहूं पिसवाना हो तो ऐसा करना चाहिए ,जितनी मात्र में आपको जरुरत हो !मेरे घर में तो ऐसे ही होता है !
*



> _देवी जी इतनी  मोटी गोली भी अगर आप को दिखाई नहीं देगी तो फिर आप कुछ भी खा सकती है. गोलिया कितने भी समय रखो गोली ही बनी रहती है 
> _





> अरे भाई हम भी डालते हे ये पारे की गोलिया कोई इतनी मोटी तो होती नहीं हे छोटी ही होती हे बंधू और एक दो नहीं डाली जाती कई सारी डालनी होती हे तब असर करती हे कीड़ो पर चावल में दाल में और पोहे आदि के डिब्बो में और  ऐसा होता हे की चावल  धोने से पहले उसमे ही रह जाती हे

----------


## Kamal Ji

> क्या यहा रसोई के साथ साथ ............. जीवन से जुड़ी और भी बाते की जा सकती है जैसे बाथ , कपड़े , मेहमानो की देख भाल इत्यादि


धवल जी आपके एक सवाल ने ही सब को पस्त कर दिया है अब और सवाल न करें. .......हा हा हा हा हा हा 
हाँ रसोई से सम्बन्धित सवालों का और टिप्स का स्वागत है....

----------


## lalitji

> धवल जी आपके एक सवाल ने ही सब को पस्त कर दिया है अब और सवाल न करें. .......हा हा हा हा हा हा 
> हाँ रसोई से सम्बन्धित सवालों का और टिप्स का स्वागत है....


*सही कहा मित्र पस्त ही नहीं मस्त भी कर दिया आज तो चावलों की दवाई का पोस्ट मार्टम हो गया   हा हा हा हा हा  मजेदार बहस थी 
*

----------


## calvitf

> *सही कहा मित्र पस्त ही नहीं मस्त भी कर दिया आज तो चावलों की दवाई का पोस्ट मार्टम हो गया हा हा हा हा हा मजेदार बहस थी 
> *


*आप लोग मेरे चावल को लेकर  मस्त हो गए तो मेरे चावल सौभाग्यशाली है 

अब मेरी बहुत भयकर समस्या है क्या सुलझ सकती है ............... ? 

*

----------


## badboy123455

> *आप लोग मेरे चावल को लेकर  मस्त हो गए तो मेरे चावल सौभाग्यशाली है 
> 
> अब मेरी बहुत भयकर समस्या है क्या सुलझ सकती है ............... ? 
> 
> *


*हा क्यों नही ,यहा खूब होशियार हे भाई........*

----------


## apnapan.pyar

> हा वो कर सकते हे पर उस डिब्बे में ही ये गोलियां डालनी चाहिए जिसमे रोज़ के उपयोग के चावल भरते हो सारे चावलों में काम नहीं करती क्यूंकि कई बार इन्हें निकालना रह जाता हे और चावल के साथ ही बन जाती हे और नुक्सान करती हे स्वास्थ को


सीमा जी ये गोलियां कपडे में बांधकर भी डाली जा सकती है कपडा तो चावल में दिख ही जाएगा ना |

----------


## man-vakil

*मल्लिका के देख कर इस नए अंदाज़ को, ऐ दोस्त,
मन वकील अब घर बसाने को यूँ बेसब्र हुआ जाता*

----------


## calvitf

> *आप लोग मेरे चावल को लेकर मस्त हो गए तो मेरे चावल सौभाग्यशाली है 
> 
> अब मेरी बहुत भयकर समस्या है क्या सुलझ सकती है ............... ? 
> 
> *





> *हा क्यों नही ,यहा खूब होशियार हे भाई........*


मेरी समस्या है साला का दिया हुआ भगोना 

अब मेरी समस्या के बारे मे विस्तार से पहले जान ले 

मेरी बीबी अपने मायके गयी थी तब पूरे घर का भार मेरे ऊपर आ गया एक दिन इंडक्सन कुकर (हीटर) पर 1200w पर दूध गरम करने को रख दिया और अन्तर्वासना के गरम मसाला विभाग से गरमा गरम मसालों से गरमी लेने लगा और यह भूल गया की दूध भी गरम हो रहा है 

अब थोड़ी देर बाद देखा की पूरे घर मे धुआं ही धुआं हो गया मै चौंका और याद आया और भागा जाकर देखा दूध जल कर काला हो गया 

अब मैंने उसकी (भगोने) की खूब मँजाई की लेकिन बरतन वह सफ़ेद नही हो रहा है 

बीबी आ कर मेरे ऊपर भड़क गयी उसका रौद्र्रुप देखकर मै डर के मारे दुबक गया । अब चेतावनी मिली है की इस भगोने को पहले की तरह ही चमकाओ नही तो अंजाम ठीक नही होगा अब में भीगी बिल्ली की तरह घर मे आता जाता हु 

कोई मेरी समस्या हल करके ............ मुझे शेर बना दो

----------


## MALLIKA

> मेरी समस्या है साला का दिया हुआ भगोना 
> 
> अब मेरी समस्या के बारे मे विस्तार से पहले जान ले 
> 
> मेरी बीबी अपने मायके गयी थी तब पूरे घर का भार मेरे ऊपर आ गया एक दिन इंडक्सन कुकर (हीटर) पर 1200w पर दूध गरम करने को रख दिया और अन्तर्वासना के गरम मसाला विभाग से गरमा गरम मसालों से गरमी लेने लगा और यह भूल गया की दूध भी गरम हो रहा है 
> 
> अब थोड़ी देर बाद देखा की पूरे घर मे धुआं ही धुआं हो गया मै चौंका और याद आया और भागा जाकर देखा दूध जल कर काला हो गया 
> 
> अब मैंने उसकी (भगोने) की खूब मँजाई की लेकिन बरतन वह सफ़ेद नही हो रहा है 
> ...


समस्या गंभीर है !
जब तक नहीं सुलझती तब तक भीगी बिल्ली बने रहिये !
मैं कुछ कोशिश करती हूँ !

----------


## fun.lover

bhai-

jo steel jal gya hoga matbal neela pad gaya hoga to to thari khair na hai. baaki koi phikar ki baat na hai. manne hostel mai bhot bar bartan jalaye whor saaf kare. 


ib dekh bhai 4 cheejo ka jugad kar le. 
sirka
pani
baking soda
aur juna wo bhi naya 
iske sath gatto me jaan bhot jaroori hai.

ib bartan ko jitna manj sake manj lo aur pher use gas par rakh do . isme itna sirka dal do ke tali ache se bhey ja. aur pher itna hi paani uper se dal do . ib gas jala ke addha ghante ko boil hone de . yo yaad rakhiyo ki gas sim pe hove anni dobara jalega.

adhe ghante baad is bartan ko utar lo aur pani baha do . aur pher baking soda se bartan ko gatte ka jor laga ke manj de . bhigona na anupam kher ke takle ke tarh chamkega.

----------


## fun.lover

baaki janani se dara na karte usse to pyar se samjha de ki dekh jab to mhari tera bhai mhara to uska bhagona bhi mhara. ab jaise tera khayal rakha waise bigone ka bhi rak lenge.

----------


## MALLIKA

मित्र कृपया हिंदी लिखे !

----------


## Kamal Ji

> मेरी समस्या है साला का दिया हुआ भगोना 
> 
> अब मेरी समस्या के बारे मे विस्तार से पहले जान ले 
> 
> मेरी बीबी अपने मायके गयी थी तब पूरे घर का भार मेरे ऊपर आ गया एक दिन इंडक्सन कुकर (हीटर) पर 1200w पर दूध गरम करने को रख दिया और अन्तर्वासना के गरम मसाला विभाग से गरमा गरम मसालों से गरमी लेने लगा और यह भूल गया की दूध भी गरम हो रहा है 
> 
> अब थोड़ी देर बाद देखा की पूरे घर मे धुआं ही धुआं हो गया मै चौंका और याद आया और भागा जाकर देखा दूध जल कर काला हो गया 
> 
> अब मैंने उसकी (भगोने) की खूब मँजाई की लेकिन बरतन वह सफ़ेद नही हो रहा है 
> ...


बच्चा उस भगोने को जाने  दे , और एक नया भगोना खरीद ला...

----------


## calvitf

> बच्चा उस भगोने को जाने दे , और एक नया भगोना खरीद ला...


मित्र यह सुझाव हमने दिया था ............ 

लेकिन लुगाई के भाई का दिया भगोना था यहा समस्या का समाधान ही खोजना है

----------


## apnapan.pyar

> मित्र यह सुझाव हमने दिया था ............ 
> 
> लेकिन लुगाई के भाई का दिया भगोना था यहा समस्या का समाधान ही खोजना है


मित्र भिगोना स्टील का है क्या ..............

----------


## calvitf

> bhai-
> 
> jo steel jal gya hoga matbal neela pad gaya hoga to to thari khair na hai. baaki koi phikar ki baat na hai. manne hostel mai bhot bar bartan jalaye whor saaf kare. 
> 
> 
> ib dekh bhai 4 cheejo ka jugad kar le. 
> sirka
> pani
> baking soda
> ...


ए भाया तने अच्छा बताया ......... कोशिश करता हु

----------


## fun.lover

> bhai-
> 
> jo steel jal gya hoga matbal neela pad gaya hoga to to thari khair na hai. baaki koi phikar ki baat na hai. manne hostel mai bhot bar bartan jalaye whor saaf kare. 
> 
> 
> ib dekh bhai 4 cheejo ka jugad kar le. 
> sirka
> pani
> baking soda
> ...



bata to diya....... ib safai karke khus karde apni lugai ko.

----------


## calvitf

> मित्र भिगोना स्टील का है क्या ..............


हा भाई आजकल तो स्टील ही चलन मे है

----------


## fun.lover

bilkul kosis kar liye bhai............. pakka kamyab hovega........ 


han yo ho sake ki ek do baar isi kaam ko karna padd ja. wo bhi tab jib dher hi jala hoga.......

----------


## fun.lover

bhai ---------- induction cooker pe to steeel hi chadega aur kuch na chad sakta.......... bataya to mhare bhai ne .


tam bhi na kamal jiji ki taro baat karo ho

----------


## umabua

पत्नी से कहें की वह अपने भाई के भगोने में खाना बनाती रहे और महरी उसे मांजती रहे. बस दस पन्द्रद दिनों में बिलकुल ठीक हो जाएगा. एक बार मेरे साथ भी ऐसा ही हुआ था. समस्या का समाधान ऐसे ही हुआ था.

----------


## calvitf

> पत्नी से कहें की वह अपने भाई के भगोने में खाना बनाती रहे और महरी उसे मांजती रहे. बस दस पन्द्रद दिनों में बिलकुल ठीक हो जाएगा. एक बार मेरे साथ भी ऐसा ही हुआ था. समस्या का समाधान ऐसे ही हुआ था.


क्या आपके पास जो भगोना था भाई वाला था ? यह आप लोग मायके की चीजो को इतना तवज्जो क्यो देती है

----------


## Nisha.Patel

कोई भी दाल को बाफ्ते समय उसमे हल्दी डालने से उसका स्वाद और भी स्वादिस्ट हो जाएगा

----------


## Nisha.Patel

*भिन्डी की सब्जी बनाते समय उसमे एक चमच दही डालने से सब्जी मैं चिकनापन कम हो जाएगा*

----------


## MALLIKA

निशा जी सूत्र पर स्वागत है आपका !
बहुत दिनों बाद आपसे मुलाकात हो रही है !
सब बढ़िया है ना ?
सूत्र पर योगदान देने का शुक्रिया !
आपके विचारो के लिए आपको ++++रेपो !

----------


## Nisha.Patel

> निशा जी सूत्र पर स्वागत है आपका !
> बहुत दिनों बाद आपसे मुलाकात हो रही है !
> सब बढ़िया है ना ?
> सूत्र पर योगदान देने का शुक्रिया !
> आपके विचारो के लिए आपको ++++रेपो !


हाँ जी सब बढ़िया हैं जी 
धन्यवाद

----------


## calvitf

मल्लिका जी आपकी सबसे ज्यादा पसंद वाली चीज क्या है ............... और उसे बनाने की बिधि भी बताइए

----------


## sunitasa

काबुली चने को उबालते समय यदि उसमे चाय की पत्ती एक कपडे में बाँधकर डाल दी जाये तो स्वाद और रंग दोनों ही उत्तम हो जायेंगे !

----------


## sunitasa

*किसी भी आचार में यदि सिरका की मात्रा दे दी जाये तो स्वाद बढ़ जायेगा ! केवल निम्बू के आचार को छोड़कर !*

----------


## sunitasa

हमारे यहाँ चूरमा , डाल बाटी का प्रचालन अधिक है , अगर चूरमा के आटे में  सूजी (रवा) के साथ, दूध की मलाई मिलाकर आटा गुंथा जाये और उसे उपले में  सेका जाये तो चूरमा बहुत स्वादिस्ट बनता है !
बाटी - बनाते समय आटे में बेसन , दही , सूजी (रवा), और दूध की मलाई मिलाकर  बाटी बनायीं जाये साथ ही मीठा सोडा डाला जाये तो बाटी नरम ,मुलायम बनेगी !
दाल - बनाते  समय पानी उबलने के पहले ही दाल को आधा घंटा पानी में भिगोकर  रखने  से दाल जल्दी गलती है और स्वादिस्ट बनती है , इससे समय , गैस , की  बचत के साथ स्वाद में भी इजाफा होता है !

----------


## sunitasa

> निशा जी सूत्र पर स्वागत है आपका !
> बहुत दिनों बाद आपसे मुलाकात हो रही है !
> सब बढ़िया है ना ?
> सूत्र पर योगदान देने का शुक्रिया !
> आपके विचारो के लिए आपको ++++रेपो !


बहुत अच्छा सूत्र तैयार किया है अपने मलिका जी ,हम गृहणी इस से कुछ नया सीखेंगी ऐसा विश्वास है मुझे !

----------


## MALLIKA

> बहुत अच्छा सूत्र तैयार किया है अपने मलिका जी ,हम गृहणी इस से कुछ नया सीखेंगी ऐसा विश्वास है मुझे !


आपका सूत्र पर स्वागत है मित्र !

----------


## calvitf

> मल्लिका जी आपकी सबसे ज्यादा पसंद वाली चीज क्या है ............... और उसे बनाने की बिधि भी बताइए


मेरी भी सुनो .....................

----------


## MALLIKA

> मेरी भी सुनो .....................





सीमा जी के सूत्र पर आइये !
खाना खजाना में ! यहाँ रेसिपी नहीं बताई जाएगी !
केवल रसोई की छोटी-छोटी बातें की जाती है !

----------


## calvitf

> सीमा जी के सूत्र पर आइये !
> खाना खजाना में ! यहाँ रेसिपी नहीं बताई जाएगी !
> केवल रसोई की छोटी-छोटी बातें की जाती है !


जैसे कैसी ...........................?

----------


## rajen

मित्रों मेरे माइक्रोवेव में कोकरोच की घुसपैठ हो गयी है इन्हें कैसे निकाला जाये ?

----------


## MALLIKA

> जैसे कैसी ...........................?


सुरु की पोस्ट पढ़े पता चल जायेगा !

----------


## calvitf

*मल्लिका जी मै और मेरी बीबी दोनों शाकाहारी है 
एक दिन मेरे बॉस ने 24 अंडे मंगाए जिसमे 2 अंडे मे कुछ दम नहीं था (यानि खोखला ) अंडा निकला
मै समझ नहीं पा रहा हु की अगली बार कभी इस काम को सौपा जाय तो मै कैसे मालूम करू की सारे 
अंडे टनाटन है ?*

----------


## MALLIKA

> *मल्लिका जी मै और मेरी बीबी दोनों शाकाहारी है 
> एक दिन मेरे बॉस ने 24 अंडे मंगाए जिसमे 2 अंडे मे कुछ दम नहीं था (यानि खोखला ) अंडा निकला
> मै समझ नहीं पा रहा हु की अगली बार कभी इस काम को सौपा जाय तो मै कैसे मालूम करू की सारे 
> अंडे टनाटन है ?*


वजन से पता चल जायेगा बुद्धू राम !

----------


## calvitf

> वजन से पता चल जायेगा बुद्धू राम !


आँय .............. क्या तराजू ले कर अंडे वाले के यहाँ जाना पड़ेगा ?

----------


## Kamal Ji

> मल्लिका जी आपकी सबसे ज्यादा पसंद वाली चीज क्या है ............... और उसे बनाने की बिधि भी बताइए





> मेरी भी सुनो .....................


http://forum.hindivichar.com/showthre...t=3457&page=36
*आप यहाँ जाएँ धवल जी**कोई रेसिपी पूछनी हो वहां पूछे.* 
*मेरी कोशिश रहेगी की आपको रेसिपी बताने की.*

----------


## Kamal Ji

*क्या बात करते हैं धवल जी?**आप अंडे को उठाएंगे तो आपको उठाने मात्र से क्या अंदाज़ा नही हो जाएगा ?*




> आँय .............. क्या तराजू ले कर अंडे वाले के यहाँ जाना पड़ेगा ?

----------


## calvitf

> http://forum.hindivichar.com/showthre...t=3457&page=36
> *आप यहाँ जाएँ धवल जी**कोई रेसिपी पूछनी हो वहां पूछे.* 
> *मेरी कोशिश रहेगी की आपको रेसिपी बताने की.*


शुक्रिया मित्र रास्ता दिखाने के लिए ..........................

----------


## calvitf

> *क्या बात करते हैं धवल जी?**आप अंडे को उठाएंगे तो आपको उठाने मात्र से क्या अंदाज़ा नही हो जाएगा ?*


राम राम .................... 
मैंने पहले ही कहा है मै शाकाहारी हु 
अंडा छूना मुझे गवारा नहीं आप उठाने की बात कर रहे हो 
कोई दूसरा तरीका हो तो बताओ ............?

----------


## MALLIKA

बिना अंडे हाथ से उठाये वजन कैसे पता चलेगा ?

----------


## Kamal Ji

> काबुली चने को उबालते समय यदि उसमे चाय की पत्ती एक कपडे में बाँधकर डाल दी जाये तो स्वाद और रंग दोनों ही उत्तम हो जायेंगे !


*काबुली चने अगर २५० ग्राम हों तो सूखे आंवले के आठ दस टुकड़े धो कर* *चाय की पत्ती की कपडे में बंधी पोटली के साथ उबालें* 
*चने थोड़े से खट्टे हो जायेंगे और रंग भी सफेद न हो कर* *का**ला सा हो जायेगा.*
* मजा लें.*

----------


## Kamal Ji

> बिना अंडे हाथ से उठाये वजन कैसे पता चलेगा ?


*मल्लिका जी अब यह धवल भाई* *फिर वाही भगोने जैसी समस्या ले कर आ गया है......*
*हा हा हा हा हा*

----------


## MALLIKA

> *काबुली चने अगर २५० ग्राम हों तो सूखे आंवले के आठ दस टुकड़े धो कर* *चाय की पत्ती की कपडे में बंधी पोटली के साथ उबालें* 
> *चने थोड़े से खट्टे हो जायेंगे और रंग भी सफेद न हो कर* *का**ला सा हो जायेगा.*
> * मजा लें.*



क्या बात है ............................

----------


## calvitf

> बिना अंडे हाथ से उठाये वजन कैसे पता चलेगा ?


इस बुद्धू राम को रास्ता नहीं दिखाओगी आप तो बहुत गुणी महिला हो

----------


## Kamal Ji

> क्या बात है ............................


*सही बात है.......*

----------


## calvitf

> *मल्लिका जी अब यह धवल भाई* *फिर वाही भगोने जैसी समस्या ले कर आ गया है......*
> *हा हा हा हा हा*


अब मै क्या करूँ ............................ आप सब मज़ा ले रहे हो 
हाँ एक बात है अब भगोना चमक गया ............................... ही ही ही

----------


## MALLIKA

> *मल्लिका जी अब यह धवल भाई* *फिर वाही भगोने जैसी समस्या ले कर आ गया है......*
> *हा हा हा हा हा*



इनकी समस्या सुलझने का नाम नहीं लेती है !
आप सही कह रहे है !
ये भगोने टाइप की परेशानी है !

----------


## Kamal Ji

> इस बुद्धू राम को रास्ता नहीं दिखाओगी आप तो बहुत गुणी महिला हो


*धवल जी आप दुकान दार को कह दें की वह बड़े बड़े अंडे ट्रे में से छंट कर दे दें.**या जिसने खाने हों उस कहें की वह ले कर आये बनाए और खाए.*
*आप कियों इतनी साड़ी ज़हमत उठा रहे हैं.*

----------


## MALLIKA

> इस बुद्धू राम को रास्ता नहीं दिखाओगी आप तो बहुत गुणी महिला हो



ऐसा आप कैसे कहते है ?

----------


## calvitf

> इनकी समस्या सुलझने का नाम नहीं लेती है !
> आप सही कह रहे है !
> ये भगोने टाइप की परेशानी है !


मैडम जी भगोना चमक गया .......................... आप सब को धन्यवाद मेरी  मदद करने के लिए

----------


## Kamal Ji

> अब मै क्या करूँ ............................ आप सब मज़ा ले रहे हो 
> हाँ एक बात है अब भगोना चमक गया ............................... ही ही ही


*और ५०-६० किलो चावलों का क्या हुआ ?**उसमे कौन सी कीटनाशक दवा मिलाई?*

----------


## calvitf

> *धवल जी आप दुकान दार को कह दें की वह बड़े बड़े अंडे ट्रे में से छंट कर दे दें.**या जिसने खाने हों उस कहें की वह ले कर आये बनाए और खाए.*
> *आप कियों इतनी साड़ी ज़हमत उठा रहे हैं.*


इतना बोलने की  मुझमे हिम्मत नहीं है क्यो की बॉस का मामला है और मेरी नौकरी प्राइवेट है तुरत छुट्टी कर देगा मेरी

----------


## calvitf

> ऐसा आप कैसे कहते है ?


आपके सुरवाती लेखो को पढ़ कर  कह रहा हु

----------


## MALLIKA

> आपके सुरवाती लेखो को पढ़ कर  कह रहा हु



मतलब अब क्या खराब लिखती हूँ !

----------


## Kamal Ji

> इतना बोलने की  मुझमे हिम्मत नहीं है क्यो की बॉस का मामला है और मेरी नौकरी प्राइवेट है तुरत छुट्टी कर देगा मेरी


*तो आप अपने किसी कलीग से कहें या अपने बोस को ही ख्हें....**सर मैं शाकाहारी हैं आप मुझे यह कार्य करने को न कहें* 
*मैं आपका कोई भी कार्य को तैयार हूँ ...बस ऐसे कार्य कृपया आप मुझे न कहें.*
*बहुत ही सुस्न्यत और संतुलित भाषा में स्पष्ट सविनय कह दें.*

----------


## calvitf

> *और ५०-६० किलो चावलों का क्या हुआ ?**उसमे कौन सी कीटनाशक दवा मिलाई?*


चावल मे सल्फ़ास की गोली को एक पोटली मे बांध कर एक छोटे टिन के डिब्बे मे रख  दिया और डिब्बे मे दो तीन छेद कर के फिर कपड़े मे बांध कर चावल के ड्रम मे डाल दिया अभी तक कोई कीड़ा नजर नहीं आया लगता है की सल्फ़ास के गंध से कीड़े पनप नहीं रहे है

----------


## calvitf

> मतलब अब क्या खराब लिखती हूँ !


अरे ऐसा मैंने कब कहा आप अभी भी गुणी महिला हो तभी तो अपनी समस्या आपको बताई

----------


## calvitf

> *तो आप अपने किसी कलीग से कहें या अपने बोस को ही ख्हें....**सर मैं शाकाहारी हैं आप मुझे यह कार्य करने को न कहें* 
> *मैं आपका कोई भी कार्य को तैयार हूँ ...बस ऐसे कार्य कृपया आप मुझे न कहें.*
> *बहुत ही सुस्न्यत और संतुलित भाषा में स्पष्ट सविनय कह दें.*


आपने राय तो सही दिया परंतु समस्या का मूल नाश नही है ......................
इसका सटीक कोई उपाय जरूर है 
मै सही व सटीक जानकारी के लिए इंतज़ार भी कर लूँगा

----------


## MALLIKA

> आपने राय तो सही दिया परंतु समस्या का मूल नाश नही है ......................
> इसका सटीक कोई उपाय जरूर है 
> मै सही व सटीक जानकारी के लिए इंतज़ार भी कर लूँगा


कमल जी ये प्राणी ऐसे नहीं मानने वाला !
इसको " कुछ हटके " टाइप का उपाय बताइए !
तभी  ये संतुष्ट होंगे !

----------


## calvitf

> कमल जी ये प्राणी ऐसे नहीं मानने वाला !
> इसको " कुछ हटके " टाइप का उपाय बताइए !
> तभी  ये संतुष्ट होंगे !


नहीं बताना है तो मत बताइए 
लेकिन नाराज़ क्यो होती है आप 

कोई खानसामे से पुंछ लूँगा वह बता देंगे

----------


## MALLIKA

कुछ और पूछना हो तो पूछिए ऩा !

----------


## calvitf

> कुछ और पूछना हो तो पूछिए ऩा !


इस समस्या का सटीक हल खोजने के बाद दूसरी समस्या लाऊँगा

----------


## calvitf

> इस समस्या का सटीक हल खोजने के बाद दूसरी समस्या लाऊँगा


समस्या का हल मिल गया .................................

----------


## MALLIKA

क्या हल है ?

----------


## calvitf

> *मल्लिका जी मै और मेरी बीबी दोनों शाकाहारी है 
> एक दिन मेरे बॉस ने 24 अंडे मंगाए जिसमे 2 अंडे मे कुछ दम नहीं था (यानि खोखला ) अंडा निकला
> मै समझ नहीं पा रहा हु की अगली बार कभी इस काम को सौपा जाय तो मै कैसे मालूम करू की सारे 
> अंडे टनाटन है ?*





> वजन से पता चल जायेगा बुद्धू राम !





> आँय .............. क्या तराजू ले कर अंडे वाले के यहाँ जाना पड़ेगा ?





> बिना अंडे हाथ से उठाये वजन कैसे पता चलेगा ?





> कमल जी ये प्राणी ऐसे नहीं मानने वाला !
> इसको " कुछ हटके " टाइप का उपाय बताइए !
> तभी  ये संतुष्ट होंगे !





> समस्या का हल मिल गया .................................





> क्या हल है ?


*मित्र सबसे मै बता दूँ की  ऊपर वाले समस्या का हल करने वाले मेरे एक दोस्त हैं जो होटल मे काम करने वाले सेफ है उनसे पता लगा है की अगर अंडे को बिना हाथ लगाए खोखला और भरा होने के बारे मे जानना है तो अंडो को पानी भरे  एक टब या बाल्टी मे धीरे से उड़ेल दें ।

अब आप देखेंगे की जो अंडे खोखले होंगे वो पानी की सतह पर तैरने लगेगे और जो अंडे भरे होंगे वो सारे पानी के अंदर बैठ जाएँगे बस हो गयी पहचान अंडो की । 

मेरी तरह बुद्धू लोग भी होशियार बन जाएँगे अब ना बास की डॉट और किसी अन्य की ................... फटकार ।
*

----------


## MALLIKA

अच्छा..................वाह........  ....... वाह क्या बात है..............................वाह !

आप सचमुच शाकाहारी हो ?

जरा आप मेरे खतरनाक सवाल वाले सूत्र पर पधारे !
आपसे कुछ पूछना है !

----------


## calvitf

> अच्छा..................वाह........  ....... वाह क्या बात है..............................वाह !
> 
> आप सचमुच शाकाहारी हो ?
> 
> जरा आप मेरे खतरनाक सवाल वाले सूत्र पर पधारे !
> आपसे कुछ पूछना है !


अरे बाप रे ................
तारीफ की घुट्टी पिला पिला के के झटके लगेंगे ................................ हीहीही

----------


## Bhai G

हा हा हा ..........आप समस्या लाते नहीं हो बल्कि उसे पैदा करते हो ........
इस मामले में तो आप ब्रह्मा जी के भी गुरु हो .....
जल्लाद भाई अपनी जल्लादी यहाँ भी शुरू कर दी क्या ......


> इस समस्या का सटीक हल खोजने के बाद दूसरी समस्या लाऊँगा

----------


## great_brother

मल्लिका जी ,  कुछ टिप्स मेरी ओर से भी............ 

- रात की बची हुई दाल का सांभर बना कर परोस सकते हैं।

- एक कप दाल बनाने के लिए कम से कम 2 से 3 कप पानी डालें। फिर इसे पकाएं।

- यदि खड़ी दालें बनाना हो तो उन्हें रात को ही धोकर गला दें। इससे कुकिंग टाइम के साथ रसोई गैस की भी बचत होगी।

- ग्रेवी बनाते समय उसमें गरम पानी डालें। इससे स्वाद में इजाफा होगा।

- होममेड गार्लिक, जिंजर, ग्रीन चीली पेस्ट में एक टी स्पून गरम तेल और थोड़ा`सा नमक मिला देने से वह ज्यादा दिनों तक फ्रेश रहता है।

----------


## great_brother

*प्याज-लहसुन का उपयोग
*
 प्याज-लहसुन काटने के आसान टिप्स 

- प्याज काटने से पहले चाकू को थोड़ा गर्म कर लें। फिर प्याज काटे, इससे आपकी आंखों में आंसू नहीं आएंगे।

- गार्निशिंग के लिए प्याज ब्राउन करते समय उसमें एक चुटकी शक्कर या फिर नमक मिलाने से वे जल्दी ब्राउन होंगे।

- कुछ घंटों के लिए लहसुन को पानी में भिगो देने से उसे छिलने में आसानी होगी।

- लहसुन को छिल लें। इसे तेल वाले जार में भर कर रखें। इस फ्लेवर्ड ऑयल का उपयोग सलाद और सिजनिंग में कर सकते हैं।

- जब आप प्रेशर कुकर इस्तेमाल कर रहे हो, तब उसकी लिड पर लहसुन की कलियां दस मिनट के लिए रख दें। छिलके आसानी से उतर जाएंगे।

----------


## pankaj20882

अत्यन्त ज्ञानवर्धक सूत्र है । माँसाहारी बन्धुओँ से अनुरोध है कि फ्राई चिकन के लिए मैरीनेट या मसाला बनाने की विधि भेजेँ ।

----------


## calvitf

> हा हा हा ..........आप समस्या लाते नहीं हो बल्कि उसे पैदा करते हो ........
> इस मामले में तो आप ब्रह्मा जी के भी गुरु हो .....
> जल्लाद भाई अपनी जल्लादी यहाँ भी शुरू कर दी क्या ......


यहाँ भी जल्लादी का तोहफा दे दिया .........................

----------


## BP Mishra

> मोर पंख रसोई ( घर में कही भी ) में रखने से छिपकली नहीं आती है !


मैंने अपने हर कमरे मे मोर पंख लगा कर रखा है फिर भी छिपकली आती है।

----------


## calvitf

> मैंने अपने हर कमरे मे मोर पंख लगा कर रखा है फिर भी छिपकली आती है।


यानी यह फार्मूला फेल हो गया .......................

----------


## lalitji

> मैंने अपने हर कमरे मे मोर पंख लगा कर रखा है फिर भी छिपकली आती है।


_
भैय्या कमरों में मोरपंखी लगा रखी है या उसकी फोटो लगायी हुई है गौर से देख कर सूचित करे हल बता दिया जायेगा!_

----------


## MALLIKA

> मैंने अपने हर कमरे मे मोर पंख लगा कर रखा है फिर भी छिपकली आती है।





> यानी यह फार्मूला फेल हो गया .......................



मेरे घर में तो ये फ़ॉर्मूला हिट है !

----------


## calvitf

> मेरे घर में तो ये फ़ॉर्मूला हिट है !


आपके घर की छिपकलियाँ शायद कुछ पड़ीलिखी होंगी 
हमारे यहाँ की सब काली कलूटी और जंडेल टाइप की है

----------


## Bhai G

छिपकली काली कब से होने लग गई


> आपके घर की छिपकलियाँ शायद कुछ पड़ीलिखी होंगी 
> हमारे यहाँ की सब काली कलूटी और जंडेल टाइप की है

----------


## mukesh745

अपवाद स्वरूप कुछ छिपकलियाँ काली होती है

----------


## pony_s

*अभी बारिश का मौसम आ  रहा  ह घरपर पापड़ सेकने   के पश्चात सिल \ नम हो जाते ह इन्हें आप फ्रिजे  मैं रखे नम नहीं  पड़ेगे !*

----------


## calvitf

> छिपकली काली कब से होने लग गई


आपका जवाब यह रहा ....................
देख  लो सबूत के साथ

----------


## vickky681

> अगर सब्जी में नमक ज्यादा हो गया हो तो !
> एक बड़ा आलू ( कच्चा ) छील कर उसके दो टुकड़े कर सब्जी में डाल दे !
> आलू अतरिक्त नमक को सोख लेगा !


अगर सब्जी सुखी बनाई हो तो भी क्या ये फ़ॉर्मूला काम करेगा

----------


## vickky681

> अगर आप आटे को गूंथ कर उसके छोटे छोटे पेडे ( लोइयां ) बना कर डाल देंगे तब भी नमक कम हो जायेगा.


अगर सब्जी सुखी बनाई हो तो भी क्या ये फ़ॉर्मूला काम करेगा

----------


## vickky681

> आप* बादाम ( सभी सूखे मेवे ) सूजी, बिस्कुट को रसोई में रख कर* फ्रिज में रखें 
> यह वैसे ही कुरमुरे एवं सख्त रहेंगे. इसमें आश्चर्य/ संदेह  न करें यह भी आजमाया  हुआ है.
> कई वर्षों से मेरे घर में ऐसा ही हो रहा है.


ये समज नहीं आया

----------


## vickky681

हा हा हा हा हा 


> मेरी समस्या है साला का दिया हुआ भगोना 
> 
> अब मेरी समस्या के बारे मे विस्तार से पहले जान ले 
> 
> मेरी बीबी अपने मायके गयी थी तब पूरे घर का भार मेरे ऊपर आ गया एक दिन इंडक्सन कुकर (हीटर) पर 1200w पर दूध गरम करने को रख दिया और अन्तर्वासना के गरम मसाला विभाग से गरमा गरम मसालों से गरमी लेने लगा और यह भूल गया की दूध भी गरम हो रहा है 
> 
> अब थोड़ी देर बाद देखा की पूरे घर मे धुआं ही धुआं हो गया मै चौंका और याद आया और भागा जाकर देखा दूध जल कर काला हो गया 
> 
> अब मैंने उसकी (भगोने) की खूब मँजाई की लेकिन बरतन वह सफ़ेद नही हो रहा है 
> ...


हा हा हा हा हा .............

----------


## MALLIKA

> हा हा हा हा हा 
> हा हा हा हा हा .............


बहुत दिनों से* धवल जी* की कोई समस्या नहीं आई !

----------


## Kamal Ji

> ये समज नहीं आया


_आप_*बादाम ( सभी सूखे मेवे ) सूजी, बिस्कुट को रसोई में * *न* * रख कर* *फ्रिज में रखें*
_यह वैसे ही _ *कुरमुरे एवं सख्त रहेंगे*_. इसमें_ *आश्चर्य/ संदेह न करें*_ यह भी_ *आजमाया हुआ* _है.
_
*कई वर्षों से मेरे घर में ऐसा ही हो रहा है.*

----------


## vickky681

> बहुत दिनों से*धवल जी*की कोई समस्या नहीं आई !


आ जाये गी .........

----------


## Kamal Ji

> बहुत दिनों से* धवल जी* की कोई समस्या नहीं आई !


*यह भी खूब रही.....................*

----------


## MALLIKA

पालक को उबालते समय उसमे एक चम्मच चीनी मिला दे , पालक का रंग गढ़ा रहेगा  !

----------


## MALLIKA

करेले की कडवाहट कम करने के लिए उन्हें मट्ठे में थोड़ी देर के लिए उबाल ले !

----------


## MALLIKA

चीनी के डिब्बे में कपूर का टुकड़ा कपडे में  बाँध कर डाल दे  ! चीटियाँ नहीं लगेंगी !

----------


## MALLIKA

भिन्डी की सब्जी बनाते वक़्त उसमे एक बड़ा चम्मच दही डाल दे ! भिन्डी आपस में चिपकेगी नहीं !

----------


## MALLIKA

मोमबत्ती में वार्निश लगा कर सुख ले , मोमबत्ती ज्यादा देर तक जलेगी !

----------


## MALLIKA

...........................?????????????????

----------


## munnuji11

रसोई ।हेतु उपयोगी सूत्र ……………

----------


## Kamal Ji

अगर  किसी ने इडली बनानी हो तो उसे पता चले कि चावल और दाल  रात  को भिगोना भूल गया/गयी हूँ  तो वह उस समय कैसे इडली बनाए?............... तब वह क्या करे तब कि इडली  फूली फूली बन जाए? ? ?  ?

----------


## MALLIKA

> अगर  किसी ने इडली बनानी हो तो उसे पता चले कि चावल और दाल  रात  को भिगोना भूल गया/गयी हूँ  तो वह उस समय कैसे इडली बनाए?............... तब वह क्या करे तब कि इडली  फूली फूली बन जाए? ? ?  ?


जल्दी से बताये ...................अब सस्पेंस ना क्रियेट कीजिये !

----------


## Kamal Ji

> जल्दी से बताये ...................अब सस्पेंस ना क्रियेट कीजिये !


बस आप इडली बनाबे वाले बर्तन में पानी को उबलने के लिए रखें.
,
,
,,
,
,
,
,लीजिए इडली तैयार है.

----------


## Kamal Ji

माल्लिका जी हास परिहास से निकल कर..... 
अब बात करता हूँ इद्ली बनाने की ...

आप इडली बनाबे वाले बर्तन में पानी को उबलने के लिए रखें.
एक पाव सूजी में दो सर्विस स्पून दही का मिलाए .आवश्यकता अनुसार नमक 
अब यह देखें कि पानी उबालना शुरू हो चुका है 
इडली स्टेंड में घी/रिफाइंड चुपड लें.
 अब दही मिश्रित सूजी में एक पाउच इनो ( Eno ) का मिलाएं और गाडे गाडे इस मिश्रण  को 
इडली स्टेंड में १५ मिनट तक रखें,...   चेक करें कि इडली तैयार है.
गरमा गर्म फूली फूली दस (10 ) इडली तैयार है.
खाएं व खिलाएं.


मेरा दावा है कि आप चावल और दाल को भिगो कर सुबह पीसना और खमीर उठने तक इंतज़ार करना इसे आप भूल जायेंगे.
भरपूर सर्दियों में भी अगर घर की बनी इडली खाने के मन हो तो इस विधि को आजमायें.

----------


## Kamal Ji

> अगर  किसी ने इडली बनानी हो तो उसे पता चले कि चावल और दाल  रात  को भिगोना भूल गया/गयी हूँ  तो वह उस समय कैसे इडली बनाए?............... तब वह क्या करे तब कि इडली  फूली फूली बन जाए? ? ?  ?





> जल्दी से बताये ...................अब सस्पेंस ना क्रियेट कीजिये !


रेसिपी पूछने में चार मिनट आपने लगाए.
और अब जब रेसिपी लिख दी है और चौपाल पर बता भी दी है तो कोई उत्तर नही.

----------


## MALLIKA

> रेसिपी पूछने में चार मिनट आपने लगाए.
> और अब जब रेसिपी लिख दी है और चौपाल पर बता भी दी है तो कोई उत्तर नही.


चौपाल पर बीजी होने के कारण रिप्लाय नहीं दे पाए !


रेसिपी बताने का शुक्रिया !

----------


## Kamal Ji

> चौपाल पर बीजी होने के कारण रिप्लाय नहीं दे पाए !
> 
> 
> रेसिपी बताने का शुक्रिया !


central 141........पूरे ५० मिनट इंतज़ार के बाद........बस यही दो अक्षर .......central 141

----------


## Kamal Ji

आपका बहुत बहुत धन्यवाद निरशा जी रेपो देने के लिए . 
पर आपने मुझे कौन सी बात / पोस्ट  पर प्रसन्न हो कर रेपो प्रदान की .
 वह पोस्ट और आप अपनी ओर से भी चंद शब्द यहाँ लिख देती तो मझे बहुत अच्छा लगेगा.

----------


## nirsha

> माल्लिका जी हास परिहास से निकल कर..... 
> अब बात करता हूँ इद्ली बनाने की ...
> 
> आप इडली बनाबे वाले बर्तन में पानी को उबलने के लिए रखें.
> एक पाव सूजी में दो सर्विस स्पून दही का मिलाए .आवश्यकता अनुसार नमक 
> अब यह देखें कि पानी उबालना शुरू हो चुका है 
> इडली स्टेंड में घी/रिफाइंड चुपड लें.
>  अब दही मिश्रित सूजी में एक पाउच इनो ( Eno ) का मिलाएं और गाडे गाडे इस मिश्रण  को 
> इडली स्टेंड में १५ मिनट तक रखें,...   चेक करें कि इडली तैयार है.
> ...





> आपका बहुत बहुत धन्यवाद निरशा जी रेपो देने के लिए . 
> पर आपने मुझे कौन सी बात / पोस्ट  पर प्रसन्न हो कर रेपो प्रदान की .
>  वह पोस्ट और आप अपनी ओर से भी चंद शब्द यहाँ लिख देती तो मझे बहुत अच्छा लगेगा.


मित्र हमें आपका इनो डालकर तुरंत इडली बनाने का आइडिया बहुत पसंद आया रेपों उसी के लिए ..................

----------


## Kamal Ji

> मित्र हमें आपका इनो डालकर तुरंत इडली बनाने का आइडिया बहुत पसंद आया रेपों उसी के लिए ..................


एक बार फिर से मैं धन्यवाद अदा करता हूँ......
आप एक बार अवश्य आजमायें 
आज मेरे घर में सुबह का नाश्ता यही ही था.

----------


## Kamal Ji

*चीनी में चींटियां न आएं इसके लिए शुगर कंटेनर में तीन-चार लौंग डालकर खें।*

----------


## amol05

> *चीनी में चींटियां न आएं इसके लिए शुगर कंटेनर में तीन-चार लौंग डालकर खें।*


*सही जा रहे हो चाचू .........*

----------


## Kamal Ji

*बिस्किट के डिब्बे में यदि ब्लॉटिंग पेपर डालें तो इससे बिस्किट लंबे समय तक ताजे बने रहते हैं।*

----------


## Kamal Ji

*कटे हुए सेब को लाल होने से बचाने के लिए सेब के  किनारों पर थोड़ा सा नीबू का रस लगाएं।*

----------


## Kamal Ji

*किचन में काम करते समय अगर किसी गर्म चीज से त्वचा जल जाए तो जले हुए स्थान पर पका हुआ केला मल दें। उससे ठंडेपन  का एहसास होगा।*

----------


## Kamal Ji

*करेले को कुरकुरा  और अधिक स्वादपूर्ण बनाने के लिए करेले को बीच से काटें और उसमें नमक, आटा और दही लपेटें। आधे घंटे तक उसे अलग रखें। उसके बाद फ्राई करें।*

----------


## Kamal Ji

*बर्तन यदि जल गया हो तो जले हुए बर्तन में थोड़े से कटे प्याज डालें। इसमें उबलता पानी डालकर इसे 5 मिनट तक ऐसे ही छोड़ दें। इसके बाद ही इसे साफ करें।*

----------


## Kamal Ji

*मिर्च के पाउडर को लंबे समय तक ताजा रखने के लिए कंटेनर में थोड़ी सी हींग डाल दें?*

----------


## Kamal Ji

*सब्जियों को काटने के  लिए लकड़ी के बोर्ड का इस्तेमाल करें।  इससे चाकू की धार खराब नहीं होगी। सब्जियां काटने के लिए प्लास्ïिटक बोर्ड का इस्तेमाल करने से बचें। चाकू की धार से प्लास्टिक बोर्ड के छोटे प्लास्टिक के टुकड़े भी कट जाते हैं और सब्जी के साथ मिल जाते हैं।*

----------


## Kamal Ji

*धनिये और पोदीने की पत्तियों को सुखाकर बारीक पाउडर बना लें। रसेदार सब्जी और चटनी में इनका इस्तेमाल ताजा धनिया 
और पोदीना न मिलने की स्थिति में किया जा सकता है। धनिये और पोदीना को लंबे समय तक ताजा रखने केलिए इन्हें 

मलमल के कपड़े में लपेटकर ही फ्रिज में रखें।
*

----------


## Kamal Ji

*
नारियल को छीलने के लिए उसे आधे घंटे तक पानी में डालकर रखें। उसके बाद उसे फ्रिज से निकालकर उसे गरम चाकू से 

काटें। चाकू गर्म करने के लिए उसे थोड़ी देर तक गर्म पानी में डालकर रखें। यदि बेलन पर आटा चिपके तो बेलन को थोड़ी

 देर के लिए फ्रिज में रख दें।
*

----------


## Kamal Ji

*मक्के के आटे को नर्म गूंथने के लिए चावल के गरम मांड से गूंधें और थोड़ा-सा गेहूं का आटा भी मिलायें। रोटी आसानी से और नर्म बनेगी।*

----------


## Kamal Ji

*गाजर, मटर, काशीफल व शलजम की सब्जी बनाते समय छोटा चम्मच चीनी अथवा गुड़  का डाल दें। सब्जी का रंग प्राकृतिक रहेगा।*

----------


## Kamal Ji

*देसी घी में कुछ तलते समय गैस की आंच को मध्यम रखें। तेज आंच पर तलने से घी जल जाता है और तासीर विषाक्त हो सकती है।*

----------


## Kamal Ji

*छोटे कुकर में दाल, सब्जी पकाते समय गैस के छोटे बर्नर का प्रयोग करें। इससे गैस की बचत होगी।*

----------


## Kamal Ji

*उपमा बनाते समय उसमें अचार का मसाला डालें, उपमा का स्वाद बढ़ जाएगा।*

----------


## Kamal Ji

*लौंग, अजवायन, जीरा, सरसों, मेथीदाने का प्रयोग सब्जी-दाल बनाते समय अवश्य प्रयोग में लायें। यह मसाले कई रोगों से दूर रखते हैं।*

----------


## Kamal Ji

*आलू के चिप्स कुरकुरे बनाने हेतु तलने से पहले उन पर थोड़ा-सा बेसन बुरक दें।*

----------


## Kamal Ji

*फूलगोभी पकाते समय अदरक का प्रयोग करें। 

फूलगोभी की गंध कम करने के लिए गोभी को खुली कड़ाही में पकाएं, ढकें नहीं।

 गोभी पकाते समय थोड़ी-सी बूंदें नींबू की डाल दें। गोभी खिली-खिली बनेगी।*

----------


## Kamal Ji

*फ्रिज से तुरंत निकाले हुए अंडों को न उबालें, अंडे टूट जाएंगे। उन्हें दस मिनट सादे पानी में डुबाकर रखे।*

----------


## Kamal Ji

*पकौड़े बनाने से पहले बेसन में दही फेंट कर डालें। पकौड़े खस्ता व स्वादिष्टï बनेंगे।*

----------


## nirsha

मित्र कमल जी आप के सभी टिप्स बहुत उपयोगी हैं ...............

----------


## Kamal Ji

*कुरकुरे पकौड़ों हेतु बेसन में चिड़वा भिगो कर डालें। पकौड़े कुरकुरे बनेंगे।*

----------


## Kamal Ji

*कटी सब्जी और कटे फल फ्रिज में रखने से पहले उन्हें क्लिंग फिल्म में लपेट लें। 

इससे कटे फल और सब्जी खराब नहीं होंगे, न ही उनकी खुशबू दूसरों में जाएगी।*

----------


## Kamal Ji

> मित्र कमल जी आप के सभी टिप्स बहुत उपयोगी हैं ...............


निरशा जी आप यह शब्द मेरे लिए बहुत उपयोगी हैं .
धन्यवाद.

----------


## Kamal Ji

*प्याज आंखों में न लगे, इसके लिए प्याज ठंडे पानी से धोकर काटें।*

----------


## Kamal Ji

*चीज कसते समय कद्दूकस पर थोड़ा सा तेल लगा लें। इससे चीज चिपकेगा नहीं।*

----------


## Kamal Ji

*छोले, दाल, सब्जी, पकौड़े पकाते समय खाने के सोडे का प्रयोग न करें। इससे उनके विटामिन नष्टï हो जायेंगे।*

----------


## Kamal Ji

*सर्दियों में दालों को अंकुरित करने के लिए रात भर की भीगी दाल का पानी निकाल कर कैसरोल में ढक्कन बंद कर रख दें। 
अगले दिन दालें अंकुरित हो जाएंगी।*

----------


## prakash85

कमलजी आपने बहुत ही अछि जानकारी दी हैं धन्यवाद्

----------


## Kamal Ji

*पालक के परांठे बनाने हेतु पालक उबाल कर पीस लें और आटा गूंधें।*

----------


## Kamal Ji

> कमलजी आपने बहुत ही अछि जानकारी दी हैं धन्यवाद्


मित्र आपको यह टिप्स अच्छे लगे मेरा यहाँ टिप्स पोस्ट करना सफल हो गया.
धन्यवाद.

----------


## Kamal Ji

*भरवां मूली, गोभी के परांठे के लिए सब्जी को कद्दूकस कर लें, 

फिर अच्छी तरह से निचोड़ कर नमक मिर्च मिलाकर सब्जी भरें। 

परांठे टूटेंगे नहीं और चिपकेंगे भी नहीं।*

----------


## Kamal Ji

*बैंगन की कतलियां तलने से पूर्व उन पर थोड़ा का नमक और बेसन बुरकें। कतलियां कुरकुरी बनेंगी।*

----------


## Kamal Ji

*बड़े मिठाई के टुकड़ों को चाकू से काट कर छोटे टुकड़ों में सर्व करें।*

----------


## Kamal Ji

*बची हुई लौकी और तोरी की सब्जी को चने की दाल या अरहर की दाल में मिलाकर पकाएं।

 दाल अधिक स्वादिष्टï और पौष्टिïक बनेंगी।*

----------


## Kamal Ji

*हरी मिर्च को चॉपिंस बोर्ड पर या रसोई की साफ स्लैब पर रख कर चाकू से काटें या कैंची से काटें।

 हाथों में जलन नहीं होगी।*

----------


## Kamal Ji

*साग और हरे पत्ते की सब्जियों को लोहे की कड़ाई में बिना पानी डाले धीमी आंच पर पकाएं। 

सारे खनिज और लौह तत्व सुरक्षित रहेंगे।*

----------


## Kamal Ji

> *भरवां मूली, गोभी के परांठे के लिए सब्जी को कद्दूकस कर लें, 
> 
> फिर अच्छी तरह से निचोड़ कर नमक मिर्च मिलाकर सब्जी भरें। 
> 
> परांठे टूटेंगे नहीं और चिपकेंगे भी नहीं।*


अगर पानी न निकले तो आप इन्हें एक कढ़ाही में हल्का भून लें , ठंडा करके इसे फिर इस्तमाल करें, इस से स्वाद भी बढ़ जाएगा.

----------


## Kamal Ji

आलू ज्यादा छीलने से हाथ की उंगलिया काली हो जाती है 
ऐसा करें जब आलू छिले तब उसके बाद टमाटर अवश्य छिले तब तक समस्या का निदान हो चूका होगा

----------


## MALLIKA

> आलू ज्यादा छीलने से हाथ की उंगलिया काली हो जाती है 
> ऐसा करें जब आलू छिले तब उसके बाद टमाटर अवश्य छिले तब तक समस्या का निदान हो चूका होगा


मित्र हिंदी में लिखे तो पढ़ने में ज्यादा सहूलियत होगी

----------


## Kamal Ji

> मित्र हिंदी में लिखे तो पढ़ने में ज्यादा सहूलियत होगी


आइये मल्लिका जी आपका स्वागत है.....
देखिये आपके द्वारा की गयी कम्प्लेंट को प्रशासक जी ने स्वयं ठीक कर दिया है.
उन्हें धन्यवाद देता हूँ.
और आप भी तो पुराणी बात ले बैठी.
कोई रेसीपि पूछी होती.
अथवा लिखी होती.

----------


## MALLIKA

पतीले में थोड़ा पानी डालें इसके बाद दूध उबालें। 
इससे बर्तन की तली में दूध नहीं चिपकेगा।

----------


## MALLIKA

किशमिश को एयरटाइट डिब्बे में बंद कर उसे रेफ्रीजरेट करने पर वे ज्यादा दिनों तक फ्रेश रहेंगे। 
जब इन्हें इस्तेमाल करना हो तब इन पर गर्म पानी डालें। 
इसके बाद किचन टॉवेल पर सुखा लें।

----------


## MALLIKA

खीर बनाते समय जब चावल पक जाए 
तो चुटकी भर नमक डालें। 
चीनी कम लगेगी व खीर स्वादिष्ट  लगेगी।

----------


## MALLIKA

टमाटर पर तेल लगाकर सेंकें !
इससे छिल्का आसानी से उतर जाएगा।

----------


## MALLIKA

यदि आप रात को छोला या राजमा भिगोना भूल गए हो तो 
उबलते पानी में चना या राजमा को भिगोए। 
इसे आप एक घंटे के बाद पका सकती हैं।

----------


## Kamal Ji

> यदि आप रात को छोला या राजमा भिगोना भूल गए हो तो 
> उबलते पानी में चना या राजमा को भिगोए। 
> इसे आप एक घंटे के बाद पका सकती हैं।


कच्चा पपीता दाल कर उबालें 
अथवा बर्फ जी हाँ बर्फ  
को कुकर की दो सिटी आने के बाद बर्फ डाल कर उबालें 
तब भी उतना समय लगेगा.
जितना भिगोये गये चनो अथवा राजमां को लगता है.
................परीक्षित.

----------


## MALLIKA

> कच्चा पपीता दाल कर उबालें 
> अथवा बर्फ जी हाँ बर्फ  
> को कुकर की दो सिटी आने के बाद बर्फ डाल कर उबालें 
> तब भी उतना समय लगेगा.
> जितना भिगोये गये चनो अथवा राजमां को लगता है.
> ................परीक्षित.


मित्र आपकी टिप्स काम की है !

----------


## Kamal Ji

वर्तमान में भागदौड़ भरी जिंदगी में 
समय की कमी को दूर करने के लिए कुकिंग टिप्स बेहद कारगर होते हैं। 
इनसे रसोई के काम आसान हो जाते हैं। 
इसके लिए कुछ बातों पर गौर करना जरूरी है।

----------


## Kamal Ji

- रात की बची हुई दाल का सांभर बना कर परोस सकते हैं।

- एक कप दाल बनाने के लिए कम से कम 2 से 3 कप पानी डालें। फिर इसे पकाएं।

- यदि खड़ी दालें बनाना हो तो उन्हें रात को ही धोकर गला दें। 
इससे कुकिंग टाइम के साथ रसोई गैस की भी बचत होगी।

- ग्रेवी बनाते समय उसमें गरम पानी डालें। इससे स्वाद में इजाफा होगा।

- होममेड गार्लिक, जिंजर, ग्रीन चीली पेस्ट में एक टी स्पून गरम तेल और 
थोड़ा सा नमक मिला देने से वह ज्यादा दिनों तक फ्रेश रहता है।

----------


## Kamal Ji

१--निम्बू का अचार अगर खराब होने लगे तो 
अचार को किसी बर्तन मे निकाल कर सिरका डाल कर पका लीजिये
अचार फिर से नया हो जायेगा।

----------


## Kamal Ji

२--निम्बू के अचार में नमक के दाने पड जाते है
अचार डालते समय ही थोडी पीसी चीनी भी बुरक दे तो ये दाने नही पडेगें.
और अगर पड गये है तो भी थोडी पीसी 
चीनी बुरक दीजिये अचार नया सा हो जायेगा।

----------


## Kamal Ji

४--आम का अचार बनाते समय जब फांको में नमक हल्दी लगाकर रखती है 
तब उनपर १-२ चम्मच पीसी चीनी भी बुरक दीजिये 
इससे जहा सारी फाकें पानी छोड देगीं वही 
अचार की रगतं भी साफ़ सुथरी बनी रहे गी अचार चमकीला बनेगा।

----------


## Kamal Ji

५--आम के मीठे अचार में थोडा सा अदरक भी कस कर
मिला दीजिये अचार अधिक पौष्टिक व चटपटा बनेगा।


६--आप के पास चटनी बनाने के लिये यदी कुछ नही है 
तब भी आप चटनी का मजाले सकते है 
कोइ भी खट्टा फ़ल जैसे--अलुचा,खट्टासेव,हरी कच्ची ईमली, अनार या 
रसभरी,लेकर हरी मिर्च,नमक के साथ पीस कर चटनी बना लीजिये अनोखा स्वाद देगी।

----------


## Kamal Ji

7--थोडे से गाढे दही में अगर शहद फ़ेट कर उसे सलाद के उपर डालकर 
तो देखीये सलाद का मजा ही दुगना हो जायेगा 
सलाद गुण कारी व पोष्टिक भी हो जायेगी।


8--बनाने से पहले यदी साबुत मसुर की दाल को कडाही मे 
हल्का सा भुन कर फिर बनाइये अधिक सोंधी बनेगी।

----------


## Kamal Ji

9--कई बार गर्मी में दोसे का घोल बहुत खट्टा हो जाता है 
अगर दोसे का घोल ज्यादा खट्टा हो गया है 
तो--उस में२,३ गिलास पानी दाल कर रख दें १/२ घटें बाद उपर का 
पानी धीरे से निकाल दें खटास कम होजाएगी।


10--इडली बनाने से पहले कभी भी घोल को चलाएं नही 
रात में ही घोल को बहुत अच्छे से चला कर रखदें इससे इडली बहुत फ़ूली हुई 
और सोफ़्ट बनेगी। जरा अजमाकर तो देखीये

----------


## Aeolian

> - रात की बची हुई दाल का सांभर बना कर परोस सकते हैं।


दद्दू , रात की बची दाल तो सड़ जाएगी ...
अब सड़ी दाल का कौन सा व्यंजन बनेगा ...
हाँ रात की दाल यदि फ्रिज में रख दी गयी हो और खराब न हुयी हो तब कुछ भी बनाया जा सकता है ..




दद्दू एक टिप आपके लिए भी है .

----------


## Kamal Ji

> दद्दू , रात की बची दाल तो सड़ जाएगी ...
> अब सड़ी दाल का कौन सा व्यंजन बनेगा ...
> हाँ रात की दाल यदि फ्रिज में रख दी गयी हो और खराब न हुयी हो तब कुछ भी बनाया जा सकता है ..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> दद्दू एक टिप आपके लिए भी है .


आपकी टिप का स्वागत है.
रात की दाल सड़ी नही होती.
आजकल घर घर में फ्रिज है....क्या सारा ब्यौरा देना चाहिए था.....
रात की बची दाल जो फ्रिज में रखी हुयी ........ आदि आदि.

----------


## Kamal Ji

11--हम कई बार तरह- तरह की जानवरो की शकल बनादेते है 
सलाद में,अब जब भी खाने के लिये सलाद की प्लेट सजायें , 
तो उसमें किसी जीव जंतु की डिजाइन ना बना कर फ़ुल पत्तियों के डिजाइन बनाएं 
जीव जतुं का आकार देख कर अक्सर लोगो का मन उसे खाने का नही करता है


12--सलाद बनाने से पहले सब्जीयों में को कुछ देर फ़्रीजर मे रखें फिर सलाद काटें आसानी से कटेगा खुबसुरत दिखेगा।

----------


## Kamal Ji

13--टमाटर, पपीता, खरबूजा, सेव आदी फ़ल काटते समय उनका जो रस 
हाथ म पर लग जाता है उसे चेहरे पर व कोहनियों 
पर मल लें सुखने पर स्नान कर लें त्वचा कमनीय हो जाएगी


14 --चाय पार्टी में अगर आप खुब सूरत टॊकरी में 
तरह तरह के ताजे फल सजा के रखेंगी तो टेबल तो खूबसूरत दिखेगी ही 
और मेन्यू में फ़लों की ताजगी भी आजाएगी।

----------


## Kamal Ji

15--केले अगर आप ने ज्यादा खालिये है तो आप एक इलायची खा लीजिये जल्दी ही हजम होजाएगा


16--अगर आप सब्जियां छिलकर उबालें तो उसका पानी नही फ़ेकें 
पानी मे अनेक पोष्टिक तत्व होते है इसे आप दाल या करी मे इस्तेमाल कर सकते है।

----------


## Kamal Ji

17--निम्बू का रस निचोड्ने से पहले यदी उनको कुछ देर तक गरम पानी में रखदे तो दोगुना रस निकलेगा।


18--आलु उबालते समय उसमें थोडा सा नमक भी डाल दीजिये।
आलू का छिलका तुरन्त उतर जयेगा।


19--आलू को उबालने से पहले २० मिनट तक ठंडेपानी में रखीये। 
फ़िर आग पे रखीये इससे आलू बहुत कम समय में ही गल जायेंगे आप अजमाके तो देखीये

----------


## Shree Ji

बहुत अच्छी अच्छी tips नियामकों की तरफ से बहुत बहुत धन्यवाद हमारी तरफ से  अगर आपके पास श्री खंड बनाने की विधि हो तो कृपया साँझा करें

----------


## Kamal Ji

20--सेव केला आदि फ़ल काटने के बाद काले पड जाते है 
अत: उनमे नीम्बू के रस का छिड्काव कर दें तो काले नही पडेगें।


21--निम्बू का अचार अगर खराब होने लगे तो 
अचार को किसी बर्तन मे निकाल कर सिरका डाल कर पका लीजिये
अचार फिर से नया हो जायेगा।

----------


## Kamal Ji

24-आम के मीठे अचार में थोडा सा अदरक भी कस कर
मिला दीजिये अचार अधिक पौष्टिक व चटपटा बनेगा।


25--आप के पास चटनी बनाने के लिये यदी कुछ नही है 
तब भी आप चटनी का मजाले सकते है 
कोइ भी खट्टा फ़ल जैसे--अलुचा,खट्टासेव,हरी कच्ची ईमली, 
अनार या रसभरी,लेकर हरी मिर्च,नमक के साथ 
पीस कर चटनी बना लीजिये अनोखा स्वाद देगी।

----------


## Kamal Ji

26***अंडा फ़्राई करते समय घी में थोडा सा सिरका डाल दें 
इससे घर में जो अंडे कि गंध फ़ैल जाती है वह नही फ़ैलेगी।


27***अंडॊ को उबालते समय पानी मे थोडा सा नमक भी डाल दीजिये 
ईस से अडां फ़ूटेगा नही और आसानी से निकल भी जायेगा।

----------


## Kamal Ji

28***आमलेट को अधिक स्पंजी बनाने के लिये नोन स्टिक पैन को 
आग पर गर्म करेऔर घी डाल दीजिये 
और फ़ेटे हुए अडें का घोल डाल कर कांटे से और फ़ेटे। 
सिकते समय ही उसमें हवा अधिक भर जायेगी आमलेट स्पंजी बन जाये जायेगा।


29***अगर रसोई का कोई भी बर्तन बहुत अधिक चिकना हो गया है 
और साफ़ नही हो रहा हो तो बची हुई 
चाय की पत्तियों को बर्तन को अच्छी तरह से रगडे 
फ़िर साबुन से धोलें सारी चिकनाइ दुर हो जाएगी


30****अगर अंडा चटक जाऎ,तोउबाल ने से पहले उस स्थान पर 
सिरका मल दें। उबालते समय अंडा नही टूटेगा।

----------


## Aeolian

> 13--टमाटर, पपीता, खरबूजा, सेव आदी फ़ल काटते समय उनका जो रस 
> हाथ म पर लग जाता है उसे चेहरे पर व कोहनियों 
> पर मल लें सुखने पर स्नान कर लें त्वचा कमनीय हो जाएगी


जाहिर है कि सब्जियां काटने के बाद आप उन्हें बनाने भी जाएंगी ..
और कोहनी, हाथ और उँगलियों में इन सब्जियों के लगे हुए रस पर मक्खियाँ भी भीनकेंगी ..
आप परेशान न हों यदि ये मक्खियाँ आपकी सब्जी में गिर जाएँ ..
इससे सब्जी और भी स्वादिष्ट होगी ...


क्यों दद्दू ..
एक टिप और ..
इस रस को एकत्र कर के फ्रिज में रख लें और फिर बाद में कभी नहाने से पहले इसे अपने हाथों, कोहनी और उंगलिओं में लगा लें ..

----------


## Kamal Ji

31**घी में नमक की एक डली डाल कर रख दे घी खराब नही होगा।


32**आज कल चींटियों को घर में घर में घुसने से रोकना हो तो 
उनकी कतार पे तम्बाकू मिले पानी की कुछ बूंदे 
छिडक दीजियेफ़िर देखिये सब भाग जायेंगी।


33***प्लास्टिक कंटेनर मे दुर्गंध दुर करनी हो तो रात भर के लिए 
उसमें अखबार तोड मोद के कर भर दीजिये दुर्गंध दुर हो जाएगी।

----------


## Kamal Ji

34**लकडी के फ़र्नीचर में अगर दाग धब्बे लग गए है 
तो उनको साफ़ करने के लिए स्प्रिट का प्रयोग करीये दाग तुरन्त निकल जाए गा


35****इनामेल पेण्ट वाले लकडी के फ़र्नीचर को दमकाना हो तो उस को सर्फ़ मिले गुनगुने पानी से रगडें।

----------


## MALLIKA

कटहल में यदि बीज हो तो इन्हें फेंकिए नहीं, इकट्ठा करती रहें । 
पानी से अच्छी तरह धोकर, उबालकर छील लें । 
इन बीजों की रसेदार-मसालेदार सब्जी बना लें 
या फिर बेसन में मसलकर पकौड़े बना लें । 
ये बलवर्द्धक, दस्त रोकने वाले और मूत्र अवरोध दूर करते हैं ।

----------


## Aeolian

> कच्चा पपीता दाल कर उबालें 
> अथवा बर्फ जी हाँ बर्फ  
> को कुकर की दो सिटी आने के बाद बर्फ डाल कर उबालें 
> तब भी उतना समय लगेगा.
> जितना भिगोये गये चनो अथवा राजमां को लगता है.
> 
> २--निम्बू के अचार में नमक के दाने पड जाते है
> अचार डालते समय ही थोडी पीसी चीनी भी बुरक दे तो ये दाने नही पडेगें.
> और अगर पड गये है तो भी थोडी पीसी 
> ...


दद्दू, आपने इसी सूत्र में उन दो प्रविष्टियों को मिटा दिया जिनमे मैंने आपसे सामग्री को कापी पेस्ट करते समय अपने (जो कुछ भी हो) दिमाग को इस्तेमाल करने की सलाह दी थी .. 


किसलिए कहा था ...
यह आपकी उपरोक्त पोस्ट्स की ग्रामेटिकल और स्पेलिंग मिस्टेक से उजागर हो रहा है ..
आप "हिंदी" विचार मंच के "सबसे ज्यादा पोस्ट" करने वाले "नियामक"  हैं ..
क्या मानदंड स्थापित कर रहे हैं आप इस मंच में ऐसी गलत पोस्ट करके ..
मंच के अधिकारियों से गलतियां प्रकट रूप में (यथासंभव) होनी ही नहीं चाहिए ..
नियामकों के दड़बे में बैठ कर आप लोग आपस में कितना भी गलत लिखें पढ़ें किन्तु सदस्यों के सामने यदि ऐसा लिखेंगे तो ...
तो .. 
तो फिर व्यंग्य .. कटाक्ष और तीखे शब्दों के लिए तैयार भी रहें ..

----------


## Shree Ji

बाल की भी खाल उतारने पर तुले हुए हो
हा हा हा हा मजाक

----------


## Aeolian

> बाल की भी खाल उतारने पर तुले हुए हो
> हा हा हा हा मजाक


हमी कौन से दूध के धुले हुए हैं ..
हा हा हा मज़ाक ....

----------


## MALLIKA

सभी मित्रो का सहयोग के लिए शुक्रिया  !

----------


## MALLIKA

खाने में रोजाना दही चाहिए, पर रात में जमाना भूल गए। सुबह उठकर दूध को कुनकुना गर्म करें। 
जामन थोड़ा अधिक डालें। 
अच्छी तरह मिलाकर ढक्कन बंद डिब्बे में धूप में या स्टेबीलाइजर पर रख दीजिए। 

यह लीजिए 12 बजे तक दही तैयार है।

----------


## Kamal Ji

अगर डोसा बनाने का घोल खट्टा हो जाये तो घोल को किसी बड़े बर्तन में डाल कर जितना घोल हो उतना पानी मिला दें। अब इस मिश्रण को एक कलुछी से अच्छी तरह हिला दें/मिलाएं।
अब उसे ठण्डी जगह रखें जहां कोई इसे हिलाये नही।
एक घण्टे  बाद पानी जो ऊपर आ गया है उसे बड़ी सावधानी से निकाल दें।
अब डोसे के घोल की काफी हद तक खटास खत्म हो चुकी है।

यह अनुभव परीक्षित है।

----------


## MALLIKA

> अगर डोसा बनाने का घोल खट्टा हो जाये तो घोल को किसी बड़े बर्तन में डाल कर जितना घोल हो उतना पानी मिला दें। अब इस मिश्रण को एक कलुछी से अच्छी तरह हिला दें/मिलाएं।
> अब उसे ठण्डी जगह रखें जहां कोई इसे हिलाये नही।
> एक घण्टे  बाद पानी जो ऊपर आ गया है उसे बड़ी सावधानी से निकाल दें।
> अब डोसे के घोल की काफी हद तक खटास खत्म हो चुकी है।
> 
> यह अनुभव परीक्षित है।



जी ये टिप मेरा भी  आजमाया हुआ है !

----------


## Rajat Vynar

> जी ये टिप मेरा भी  आजमाया हुआ है !


दक्षिण भारत का प्रचलित नुस्खा है। और बेहतर रिजल्ट के लिए घोल के अनुपात में सूजी मिलाकर झ्स्तेमाल करें, खटास एकदम खत्म हो जाएगी और डोसा भी कुरकुरा बनेगा। इस घोल का इडली न बनाएँ।

----------


## Kamal Ji

> दक्षिण भारत का प्रचलित नुस्खा है। और बेहतर रिजल्ट के लिए घोल के अनुपात में सूजी मिलाकर झ्स्तेमाल करें, खटास एकदम खत्म हो जाएगी और डोसा भी कुरकुरा बनेगा। इस घोल का इडली न बनाएँ।


अच्छी टिप है यह भी.
धन्यवाद रजत जी.

----------


## jadooo

yutube पर मटर पनीर की रेसिपी देख रहा था कि बनाने वाले ने बोला कि इसमें थोडा टमाटो प्यूरी डालिए 
मेरी समझ में नही आया कि यह टमाटो प्यूरी क्या होता है 
कोई जानकर बता दीजिए प्लीज़

----------


## Kamal Ji

> yutube पर मटर पनीर की रेसिपी देख रहा था कि बनाने वाले ने बोला कि इसमें थोडा टमाटो प्यूरी डालिए 
> मेरी समझ में नही आया कि यह टमाटो प्यूरी क्या होता है 
> कोई जानकर बता दीजिए प्लीज़


एक पाँव टमाटरों को धो कर पेंदे की तरफ से डंडी की तरफ से नही,
पेंदे पर चाकू से हल्का सा तनिक सा एक +  निशाँ बनालें.
अब इन्हे गर्म पानी में ८-१० मिनट के लिए उबलने के लिए रख दें.
नोर्मल पानी में डालें.
तथा जहाँ से काटा था, टमाटर के पतले पतले छिलके अलग कर दें.
डंडी वाले भाग को काट कर अलग कर दें.
अब इस को मिक्सी में चला लें.
मोटे छेद वाली छननी से छान लें ( बीज अलग कर लें.)
अब इसे एक जार में थोड़ा सा (तीन चार चावलों जितना) सिट्रिक एसिड डाल कर रख लें.
यह ज्यादा दिन नही चलता.
बाज़ार वाला भी खुलने के बाद ३ - ४ दिन में ही इस्तमाल किया जाता है.

----------


## Kamal Ji

> yutube पर मटर पनीर की रेसिपी देख रहा था कि बनाने वाले ने बोला कि इसमें थोडा टमाटो प्यूरी डालिए 
> मेरी समझ में नही आया कि यह टमाटो प्यूरी क्या होता है 
> कोई जानकर बता दीजिए प्लीज़


इसके लिए मटर फ्रोज़न लें.
तथा जो मसाला उन्होंने बताया था वह भुनने के बाद टमाटर प्यूरी को भी एकदम महीन पीस लें 
इस से आपको रेस्टोरेंट वाला टच मिल जायेगा. थोड़ी देर मसाले में मिक्स कर के 
अब साथ ही फ्रोजन मटर साथ में पनीर डाल दें.

----------


## jadooo

> एक पाँव टमाटरों को धो कर पेंदे की तरफ से डंडी की तरफ से नही,
> पेंदे पर चाकू से हल्का सा तनिक सा एक +  निशाँ बनालें.
> अब इन्हे गर्म पानी में ८-१० मिनट के लिए उबलने के लिए रख दें.
> नोर्मल पानी में डालें.
> तथा जहाँ से काटा था, टमाटर के पतले पतले छिलके अलग कर दें.
> डंडी वाले भाग को काट कर अलग कर दें.
> अब इस को मिक्सी में चला लें.
> मोटे छेद वाली छननी से छान लें ( बीज अलग कर लें.)
> अब इसे एक जार में थोड़ा सा (तीन चार चावलों जितना) सिट्रिक एसिड डाल कर रख लें.
> ...





> इसके लिए मटर फ्रोज़न लें.
> तथा जो मसाला उन्होंने बताया था वह भुनने के बाद टमाटर प्यूरी को भी एकदम महीन पीस लें 
> इस से आपको रेस्टोरेंट वाला टच मिल जायेगा. थोड़ी देर मसाले में मिक्स कर के 
> अब साथ ही फ्रोजन मटर साथ में पनीर डाल दें.


इतनी त्वरित प्रतिक्रिया के लिए धन्यवाद हेतु शब्द जुटा पाने में असमर्थ हूँ |
आपके सहयोग से मैं प्रभावित होने से स्वयम को रोक नही सका महाशय |

----------


## Kamal Ji

क्या करूँ मैं हूँ ही ऐसा।
अब और ज्यादा नही।

जल्दी आप बनाएं।
खाएं और खिलाएं।
कमल जी को याद करें।

----------


## MALLIKA

> दक्षिण भारत का प्रचलित नुस्खा है। और बेहतर रिजल्ट के लिए घोल के अनुपात में सूजी मिलाकर झ्स्तेमाल करें, खटास एकदम खत्म हो जाएगी और डोसा भी कुरकुरा बनेगा। इस घोल का इडली न बनाएँ।





> अच्छी टिप है यह भी.
> धन्यवाद रजत जी.





> yutube पर मटर पनीर की रेसिपी देख रहा था कि बनाने वाले ने बोला कि इसमें थोडा टमाटो प्यूरी डालिए 
> मेरी समझ में नही आया कि यह टमाटो प्यूरी क्या होता है 
> कोई जानकर बता दीजिए प्लीज़





> एक पाँव टमाटरों को धो कर पेंदे की तरफ से डंडी की तरफ से नही,
> पेंदे पर चाकू से हल्का सा तनिक सा एक +  निशाँ बनालें.
> अब इन्हे गर्म पानी में ८-१० मिनट के लिए उबलने के लिए रख दें.
> नोर्मल पानी में डालें.
> तथा जहाँ से काटा था, टमाटर के पतले पतले छिलके अलग कर दें.
> डंडी वाले भाग को काट कर अलग कर दें.
> अब इस को मिक्सी में चला लें.
> मोटे छेद वाली छननी से छान लें ( बीज अलग कर लें.)
> अब इसे एक जार में थोड़ा सा (तीन चार चावलों जितना) सिट्रिक एसिड डाल कर रख लें.
> ...





> इसके लिए मटर फ्रोज़न लें.
> तथा जो मसाला उन्होंने बताया था वह भुनने के बाद टमाटर प्यूरी को भी एकदम महीन पीस लें 
> इस से आपको रेस्टोरेंट वाला टच मिल जायेगा. थोड़ी देर मसाले में मिक्स कर के 
> अब साथ ही फ्रोजन मटर साथ में पनीर डाल दें.





> इतनी त्वरित प्रतिक्रिया के लिए धन्यवाद हेतु शब्द जुटा पाने में असमर्थ हूँ |
> आपके सहयोग से मैं प्रभावित होने से स्वयम को रोक नही सका महाशय |





> क्या करूँ मैं हूँ ही ऐसा।
> अब और ज्यादा नही।
> 
> जल्दी आप बनाएं।
> खाएं और खिलाएं।
> कमल जी को याद करें।


आप सभी मित्रो और कमल जी का दिल से आभार !


आप सभी मित्रो ने सूत्र को गति दी !
आप सभी का दिल से धन्यवाद !

----------


## garima

दही बड़े बनातेसमय उसमे 1 पीस ब्रेड भिगो कर डालने से दहीबड़े सॉफ्ट बनते हैं

----------


## Loka

> दही बड़े बनातेसमय उसमे 1 पीस ब्रेड भिगो कर डालने से दहीबड़े सॉफ्ट बनते हैं


सूत्र पर स्वागत है गरिमा जी, हिंदी में पोस्टिंग शुरू करने के लिए धन्यवाद आपका |

----------


## Krishna

> दही बड़े बनातेसमय उसमे 1 पीस ब्रेड भिगो कर डालने से दहीबड़े सॉफ्ट बनते हैं



वाह प्रथम पोस्ट वो भी अपनी भाषा में .... 

आपके आगमन पर आपको हार्दिक बधाई ...

----------


## MALLIKA

सूत्र पर स्वागत है गरिमा जी !

----------


## garima

पंजाबी छोले बनाते समय उसमे लाल मिर्च क बजाय हरी मिर्च का इस्तेमाल करे।और लोहे की कड़ाई में बनाने से छोले का रंगत तो अछि होगी और आयरन से भरपूर होंगे।

----------


## garima

हरे मटर प्रेज़र्वे करने के लिए पानी गर्म करके  उसमे एक टीस्पून नमक एक टीस्पून चीनी डाले और मटर डाले जैसे ही पहला बुलबुला उठे गैस बन्द करदे एक मिनट बाद छलनी में छान ले और प्लास्टिक बैग में दाल क मौम से बन्द क्र दे या लॉक ज़िप वाले बैग में दाल क फ्रीज कर दे।

----------


## garima

घी बनाते समय जो छान निकलता है उसे सफ़ेद ही रहने दे उस सफ़ेद छान का प्रयोग गाजर का हलवा बनाते समय उसमे डाले ये खोये का काम करता है और स्वाद भी लगता है और हलवे में घी डालने की जरूरत नई पड़ेगी।

----------


## Kamal Ji

> घी बनाते समय जो छान निकलता है उसे सफ़ेद ही रहने दे उस सफ़ेद छान का प्रयोग गाजर का हलवा बनाते समय उसमे डाले ये खोये का काम करता है और स्वाद भी लगता है और हलवे में घी डालने की जरूरत नई पड़ेगी।


जिस बर्तन में घी बनाया जाए तो घी को निकाल कर उस बटन मे आटा गूँथ लें,
क्या रोटी सॉफ्ट बनेगी....

----------


## Kamal Ji

गरिमा जी आपका स्वागत है,
और टिप्स भेजने के लिए हार्दिक धन्यवाद,
आशा करता हूँ ऐसे ही आप सहयोग देती रहेंगी....

----------


## garima

घी  बनाते समय  छान सफ़ेद  रखे वो सफ़ेद छान गुड़ से बनी मीठी रोटी बनाते समय  उसमे दाल सकते है।वो मोयन का काम करेगी।फिर मोयन क लिए घी व तेल डालने की जरूरत नई पड़ेगी।

----------


## garima

> जिस बर्तन में घी बनाया जाए तो घी को निकाल कर उस बटन मे आटा गूँथ लें,
> क्या रोटी सॉफ्ट बनेगी....



जी हा सॉफ्ट बनेगी

----------


## Kamal Ji

> जी हा सॉफ्ट बनेगी


गरिमा जी मैंने पूछा नही था... मैंने बताया था.....
क्या सॉफ्ट बनेगी......जरा आप इसे मन में दुहराओ.....अर्थात बहुत मजेदार सॉफ्ट बनेगी.
इसमें नमक और काली मिर्च स्वादानुसार मिला कर बनाकर तो देखें. कमल जी को याद करेंगी.

----------


## garima

> गरिमा जी मैंने पूछा नही था... मैंने बताया था.....
> क्या सॉफ्ट बनेगी......जरा आप इसे मन में दुहराओ.....अर्थात बहुत मजेदार सॉफ्ट बनेगी.
> इसमें नमक और काली मिर्च स्वादानुसार मिला कर बनाकर तो देखें. कमल जी को याद करेंगी.


सारी मुझे लगा किआप पूछ रहे हैं
वैसे ये मुझे पता था
इसमें अजवाइन डालने से और स्वाद लगेगा

----------


## garima

Reputation के लिए थैंक्स कमलजी

----------


## garima

अलोएवेरा के एक पत्ते के जेल को निकाळ के ग्राइंड कर ले व आटा गूथने में ड़ाल दे रोटी सॉफ्ट तो बनेगी साथ ही हेल्थ के लिए भी अलोएवेरा  अच्छा होता है।

----------


## garima

सफ़ेद मक्खन बनाते समय मकखन को पानी से निथार ले जो लस्सी बनेगी उसे गैस पे रख के उसमे एक टेबल स्पून सिरका दाल दे पनीर निकल जायगा।और उस पनीर को छान क किसी भार क निचे दबा दे तो उस पनीर को क्यूब में भी काट सकते है।

----------


## Kamal Ji

> Reputation के लिए थैंक्स कमलजी


अच्छे कार्य के लिए सराहना आवश्यक होती है.
और यह कोई एहसान अथवा धन्यवाद के लिए नही दी गयी थी.
अच्छे कार्य के लिए ही भेंट की गयी थी.

----------


## Kamal Ji

> सारी मुझे लगा किआप पूछ रहे हैं
> वैसे ये मुझे पता था
> इसमें अजवाइन डालने से और स्वाद लगेगा


सॉरी की कोई आवश्यकता नही है जी.

----------


## garima

बॉर्न्विटा,बूस्ट जैसे चॉक्लेट पाउडर  के जम जाने पर उसे ग्राइंडर में ग्राइंड कर ले फइर् से स्मूथ पाउडर बन जायगा और एयर टाइट बॉक्स में डाले।

----------


## garima

घर का बना सफ़ेद  मक्खन में नमक और पीला रंग मिला के उसे अच्छे से बीट करे और आइस क्यूब ट्रे ड़ाल के फ्रीज में रखे घर का बना येलो बटर रेडी है

----------


## garima

अंडे उबलते समय नमक डाल कर उबालने से जल्दी  उबलते है और खुले बर्तन  बिना ढके उबालने से अंडे टूटते नहीं है।

----------


## garima

घर का बना सफ़ेद  मक्खन में नमक और पीला रंग मिला के उसे अच्छे से बीट करे और आइस क्यूब ट्रे ड़ाल के फ्रीज में रखे घर का बना येलो बटर रेडी है

----------


## anita

> घर का बना सफ़ेद  मक्खन में नमक और पीला रंग मिला के उसे अच्छे से बीट करे और आइस क्यूब ट्रे ड़ाल के फ्रीज में रखे घर का बना येलो बटर रेडी है



बढ़िया जानकारी जी 

और सबसे अच्छी बात की आप शुरू से हिंदी में ही लिखती हो

----------


## Kamal Ji

आज की ताज़ा खबर....

 अनीता Jई का रसोई घर में प्रवेश।
सभी बन्धु अपनी अपनी मन पसन्द डिश छोटी बहन को बता दें।

----------


## garima

> बढ़िया जानकारी जी 
> 
> और सबसे अच्छी बात की आप शुरू से हिंदी में ही लिखती हो


धन्यवाद अनीता जी

----------


## garima

सूजी / रवा   को भून क़र रखने से  वह सिर्फ हलवा बनाने में प्रयोग होती है पर इसे फ्रीज में रखने से हम इसका चीला, इडली ,उपमा भी बना सकते है

----------


## garima

कटहल  को काटने से पहले तेल हाथो में लगा ले तो कटहल का दूध नहीं चिपकता और आसानी से कट जाता है

----------


## garima

अरबी/घुईया  बनाने से पहले इसे सूखे आttay व नमक से मल के धोने से सब्जी गले में नई लगती।  व् तेल हाथो में लगा क काटने से खुजली नहीं होती।

----------


## garima

गर्मी व बरसातों में ड्राई फ्रूट को घुन से बचाने क लिए  हमेशा फ्रीज में रखना चाइये

----------


## garima

चावल को घुन से बचाने क लिए उसमे न्यूज़ पेपर के छोटे छोटे टुकड़े कर के डालने से  व् साथ में नीम की पत्तियां डालने से घुन नहीं लगता।

----------


## Kamal Ji

> कटहल  को काटने से पहले तेल हाथो में लगा ले तो कटहल का दूध नहीं चिपकता और आसानी से कट जाता है


आप कटहल को काटते समय , नींबू का भी इस्तमाल कर के अवश्य देखें।

----------


## Kamal Ji

> चावल को घुन से बचाने क लिए उसमे न्यूज़ पेपर के छोटे छोटे टुकड़े कर के डालने से  व् साथ में नीम की पत्तियां डालने से घुन नहीं लगता।


आप चावलों को हल्दी लगाकर चिर काल तक रख क्र प्रयोग में ला सकते हैं।

----------


## Kamal Ji

> गर्मी व बरसातों में ड्राई फ्रूट को घुन से बचाने क लिए  हमेशा फ्रीज में रखना चाइये


गरिमा जी आप हमेशा सूजी तथा सभी ड्राई फ्रूट्स को बिस्कुट्स को भी फ्रीज़ में रखें तो तनिक भी नुक्सान न होगा।
वह सब कड़क मिलेंगे।

----------


## Kamal Ji

मैं गरिमा जी का पुनः आभार प्रकट करता हु ।

मैंने उनकी बातें काटी नही हैं।
अपितु उनमे कुछ बातें अवश्य संयोइ हैं।

----------


## garima

> आप कटहल को काटते समय , नींबू का भी इस्तमाल कर के अवश्य देखें।


धन्यवाद् कमलजी पर नीबू  हाथ में लगा के काटे

----------


## garima

> गरिमा जी आप हमेशा सूजी तथा सभी ड्राई फ्रूट्स को बिस्कुट्स को भी फ्रीज़ में रखें तो तनिक भी नुक्सान न होगा।
> वह सब कड़क मिलेंगे।


बिस्कुट के खुले पैक तो फ्रीज नहीं कर सकते कमलजी सिर्फ बन्द पैक ही।जबकि खुले पैक की सेविंग के लिए एयर टाइट ही बेस्ट है।।सॉरी आपकी बात  काटी नहीं बस राय प्रकट  की।

----------


## garima

उंगली कट जाने पर उस जगह पे न्यूज़ पेपर की स्ट्रिप लगा दबा दे खून तुरन्त रुक जाता है

----------


## garima

यूज़ की गई चाय पत्ति को धो क पोधो में डाले खाद का काम करती है

----------


## garima

पकौड़े के बेसन में मकई का आtta मिला क बनाने से टेस्ट तो अलग आता है पकौड़े crunchy बनते है

----------


## Kamal Ji

> आप कटहल को काटते समय , नींबू का भी इस्तमाल कर के अवश्य देखें।





> धन्यवाद् कमलजी पर नीबू  हाथ में लगा के काटे


मैंने सर पर बाँधने के लिए तो न कहा होगा।
अथवा शिकंजी बना कर उसी समय पीने को तो न कहा होगा।

गरिमा जी आप परेशान न हों।
यह मात्र हास्य है।

----------


## Kamal Ji

> धन्यवाद् कमलजी पर नीबू  हाथ में लगा के काटे


गरिमा जी मात्र एक जगह आप ( , ) कोमा लगा देती तो ...
कमल जी पर नींबू भी  न लगाना पड़ता और काटना.....
अरे बाप रे..

गरिमा जी प्लज़्ज़्ज़्ज़ मुझे तो न कटवाएं।

----------


## garima

> मैंने सर पर बाँधने के लिए तो न कहा होगा।
> अथवा शिकंजी बना कर उसी समय पीने को तो न कहा होगा।
> 
> गरिमा जी आप परेशान न हों।
> यह मात्र हास्य है।


जी कमल जी धन्यवाद् बताने के लिए ।पर नीबू हाथ में लगाना है या कटहल में।

----------


## garima

> जी कमल जी धन्यवाद् बताने के लिए ।पर नीबू हाथ में लगाना है या कटहल में।


कटे हुए कटहल में नीबू लगा के रखने से वह पीला नहीं पड़ता उसका रंग सफ़ेद बना रहता है

----------


## garima

आलू कटलेट  बनाते समय  उसमे चिवड़ा भिगो क निचोड़ के मैश  करके ड़ालने से कटलेट क्रिस्पि बनेगे

----------


## garima

गोभी कीमा बनाते समय यदि सब्जी  में नमी रह जाती है तो उसमे चिवड़ा ड़ाल दे गोभी कीमा खिला खिला बनेगा

----------


## garima

कॉर्नस्टारच न होने पर हम मैदे का प्रयोग भी कर सकते है ये सेम वर्क करता है

----------


## Kamal Ji

> कॉर्नस्टारच न होने पर हम मैदे का प्रयोग भी कर सकते है ये सेम वर्क करता है


आप अरारोट भी मिला सकते हैं।
कोर्न फ्लोर भी मिला सकते हैं।

----------


## Kamal Ji

> आलू कटलेट  बनाते समय  उसमे चिवड़ा भिगो क निचोड़ के मैश  करके ड़ालने से कटलेट क्रिस्पि बनेगे


आप ब्रेड क्रम भी मिलाएं तब भी क्रिस्पी बनेंगे।

----------


## Kamal Ji

> जी कमल जी धन्यवाद् बताने के लिए ।पर नीबू हाथ में लगाना है या कटहल में।


हाथ पर कटहल पर और चाक़ू पर भी।

----------


## Kamal Ji

बरसात में अगर पकोड़े और चाय मिल जाए वाह मज़ा आ जाये।
मात्र प्याज के पकोड़े।
कमल जी के स्टाइल में...

----------


## Kamal Ji

आप प्याज को लम्बे लम्बे काट कर एक जगह ढेरी बना कर रखें।
प्याज़ की मात्रा अनुसार उस के चारों ओर छना हुआ बेसन डाल दें।
ध्यान रहे न पानी मिलाना है न ही प्याज और बेसन को।मिलाना है।
इसे आधे घण्टे तक यूँ ही रहने दें

अब प्याज़ और बेसन की मात्रा अनुसार एक कटोरी में नमक मिर्च हरी कटी मिर्च अनारदाना गर्म मसाला मिला कर बेसन प्याज़ पर फैला क्र हल्के हाथों से सभी मिश्रण को मिला दें।
अब गर्म रिफण्ड की कढ़ाही में पकोड़ों के आकर जितने गोले बना कर छोड़ें

सुनहरी होने पर निकाल लें
स्वयं खाएं एवम् खिलाएं कमल जी को याद करें।

----------


## garima

> आप अरारोट भी मिला सकते हैं।
> कोर्न फ्लोर भी मिला सकते हैं।


अरारोट कॉर्नस्टार्च का हिंदी नाम है।कॉर्न स्टार्च और कॉर्नफ्लॉर एक ही चीज है ।।नॉर्मली घरो में मैदा होता है।।।।

----------


## garima

भरते वाले बैगन को भून के छिलका उतार के फ्रीज में रख सकते है और जब चाहे बना सकते है कच्चे बैगन रखने से बैगन मुरझाने व ख़राब हो  जाते है।

----------


## garima

रसोई की शेल्फ या कही भी चीटिया हो जाने पर उस जगह पे  दोनों कोने में दो दो  लौंग रख दे  चीटिया नहीं आएगी

----------


## garima

खीर गाढ़ी करने के लिए  उसमे। मखाने पीस के डेल खीर गाढ़ी हो जायगी।

----------


## garima

खोये की बर्फी सूखी हो जाने पे घरो में अक्सर बर्फी वेस्ट हो जाती है पर उस बर्फी को खीर में डालने से उसका स्वाद और दुगना हो जाता है।

----------


## garima

इलाइची डालने पर कई चीजो में सिर्फ दाने पीस के डाले जाते है इलाइची के छिलके को चीनी के डिब्बे में दाल दे।

----------


## garima

सबजी में अदरक को घिसने पर अक्सर आखिरी का हिस्सा रह जाता है उसे चाय पत्ती के डिब्बे में डाले। व तुलसी की पत्ती  भी  इक्कट्ठे तोड़ ले  धो के सुखा के चाय पत्ती के डिब्बे में रखे। खुश्बुदार अदरक तुलसी की चाय मिलेगी।

----------


## Kamal Ji

सभी बहुत उपयोगी टिप्स हैं।
आप के कार्य को देख पढ़ कर मन में प्रसन्नता हुयी।

----------


## garima

> सभी बहुत उपयोगी टिप्स हैं।
> आप के कार्य को देख पढ़ कर मन में प्रसन्नता हुयी।


जी बहुत धन्यवाद् कमल जी।।

----------


## Kamal Ji

> जी बहुत धन्यवाद् कमल जी।।


गुड़िया अब चाचा लिखना भी सीख।
और बड़ों को धन्यवाद नही कहा / लिखा जाता।

----------


## Bhai G

> गुड़िया अब चाचा लिखना भी सीख।
> और बड़ों को धन्यवाद नही कहा / लिखा जाता।


*चाचू.............*
*ये अनु की आॅंख अभी तक झपक रही है*

----------


## ravi chacha

> स्टील की चाय छन्नी की जाली चाय छानते-छानते भर जाती है !
> अगर आग के ऊपर चाय छन्नी को गरम किया जाये तो जाली के छेद खुल जाते है !


मेरी पत्नी की और से धन्यवाद आप की ये ट्रिक उनके काम में आई है

----------


## MALLIKA

> मेरी पत्नी की और से धन्यवाद आप की ये ट्रिक उनके काम में आई है


*जी आप का धन्यवाद.*

----------

